# Against the Giants 5e PBP (Full)



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

*Against the Giants PBP*

Group One Story Thread
Group Two Story Thread
Rogues' Gallery Character Archive

*Game Proposal: *So, I'm probably insane, but I've recently managed to get my already-in-progress PBP games running smoothly after a rough winter. So! I have a hankering to run more! Who wants to join me in an old-school assault on the *Steading of the Hill Giant Chief*?

*Build Rules: *It'll be level 9 (might as well make it tough). Free feat at level one for all characters (seems to be the trend these days)  Two +1 magic items or equivalent (we can discuss) and 500gp in mundane equipment (and healing potions). Please no well-known broken combos, otherwise anything reasonable goes (from official sources). Point-buy or Array, Average HP.

*Requests: *If you've played the adventure recently, maybe skip it. I've run it before, but it was long enough ago that I remember almost nothing. If you're in one of my games, you're welcome to join, but I wouldn't mind some new blood. Also, if you're in the habit of holding games up, give it a miss. I want to keep my momentum going. (A couple of posts a week will do).

*Edit:* Looks like it's going to be TWO groups, due to popular demand!:

*The Players:*

@JustinCase playing *Duvrael Oolo*, Yuan-Ti Diviner Wizard
@Tonguez playing *Kahru Karavetra,* Human Druid Barbarian
@TerraDave playing *Tenibor*, High Elf Wizard
@Snarf Zagyg playing *Doc Vileweir*, Reborn Warlock/Rogue Gunslinger
@Blue playing *Eoghan*, Firbolg Glamour Bard
@Shadowedeyes playing *Valda the Runeblade *Human Rune Knight Fighter
@Kobold Stew playing *The Colonel, *Air Genasi Tempest Cleric Soldier
@Lidgar playing *Jack "the Knife" Blake*, Human Rogue Thief
@VLAD the Destroyer playing* Quinn*, Human Circle of Stars Druid
@Hriston playing *Reeve Bible*, Human Champion Fighter Sailor
@Maxperson playing *Kaligan Wainwright*, Human Psi-Warrior Fighter
@Steve Gorak playing a Tortle Sorcerer?


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 26, 2022)

Yes please!  

As I am not really familiar with the campaign, is there any bond (or aversion) to a locale, person or race I can create a character around?


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 26, 2022)

Hmmm, I’ve never played that high in 5e, but could be interesting.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Yes please!
> 
> As I am not really familiar with the campaign, is there any bond (or aversion) to a locale, person or race I can create a character around?



I am thinking of making the setting up as we go along. A bleak place called "No-World" in desperate need of heroes. All the standard races' kingdoms are in decline. Elves have mostly gone to the Misty Shores; Dwarves are rare and mostly forgotten. (You can absolutely still play either). The human kingdom (where this takes place) is the Fallen Kingdom of Illeck, ruled by a Steward with corrupt courtiers. 

All details can be made up, either by you or by me (all the above was off the top of my head). Do what you like under the theme "past its better days" and I will try to say "Yes, and..." as much as possible.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> Hmmm, I’ve never played that high in 5e, but could be interesting.



I've barely _run_ anything this high (and I run a LOT of D&D). I don't tend to prefer higher levels. Still, this ought to be fun. I am as far as can be from a "killer DM"... but I don't plan to pull punches here. Survival should not be guaranteed.

It's an old adventure, so it's low on over-arching plot, but big on on-the-ground, think-it-through story (if that makes sense). You are faced with an impossible task. But you can't back out. Will you rise to the challenge, or perish like so many before you?


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 26, 2022)

Definitely would love to join. Will post promptly. 

Also open to playing a few different classes, depending on what others want to do.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 26, 2022)

I have an idea for something to play, and time.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2022)

If you'll have me I'd like to join.  This will be my first public (as opposed to among friends) PbP - I've been reading and want to get into one.  I'm on ENWorld daily to post.

Disclaimer: I read Steading back in the 90s for AD&D (or was it AD&D 2nd?), don't really remember anything about it.

I can play anything to fill in the gaps in the party.  I tend more towards a cleric, bard, or maybe something like a bladesinger wizard, but am flexible.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 26, 2022)

I wouldn't mind playing, although there are already 5 people in line, so to speak, so no worries if that fills up the party.


----------



## ART! (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm interested, if there's room. I'm best at running fighters and clerics, if that helps.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 26, 2022)

Sign me up!


----------



## Lidgar (Apr 26, 2022)

Very interested, but looks like you have quite a line already. Count me in as an alt/back up as needed!


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm interested.  Looks like you have a bunch of interest already I can be an alternate.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

This may be insane of me, but I'm so happy with the response, that I don't want to turn anyone away. I've already done much of the prep-work, so I don't think that it would be too much work if I simply....

RUN TWO GROUPS (of five).

This will be two different realities (as opposed to, say, running groups that hit the place from the front and back, as I did years ago in Vault of the Dracolich). So we'll have to form two fully-functioning parties. We'll make characters, and then see who fits best in what group.

I don't have much more notes for you on PC-building rules, other than to say, "Please don't make characters that have a lot of fiddly tracking bits, complicated spells, OP combos, or other things that will grind the game down." (As to what those might be, I'll leave it up to your judgement. Just remember that PBP can be slow, and a lot of work for the DM, so try not to make it slower/more work. THANKS!)

Oh, and an in-story note: I imagine the kingdom to be mostly human. While I'm technically allowing you to play ANY race-class combo you'd like, I'd probably rather that the parties don't wind up _too much_ a bunch of weirdos or mutant animals. (A few are fine! In fact, I want a few! It would just be weird if it was the whole party!)

Also, feel free to go hogwild with re-skinning. Mechanically, keep it simple (no houserules or weird corner-cases), but if you want to play a Minotaur Barbarian with the Charger feat, and make up a Rhinoceros-headed person to explain it's story, you do that.

The setting will evolve (though not revolve) around your characters.

Oh! One more thing: Ninth level is pretty high, and I imagine this to be a relatively low-success-rate setting (life is hard, no one is getting ahead). So, you're pretty special people. Like, probably pretty well known.

Also: You don't have to come up with long back-stories (unless you love to do so, then you do you). You'll probably die anway. Just make a fun character with some broad-stroke ideas as to who you are and why you're helping out, and you can figure out the rest as we go along. I'm pretty happy with making some stuff up as we go. (Also, I'm fine with leaving stuff that doesn't matter... not mattering.)

Thanks for the great response! Let's get some character ideas flowing!


----------



## Hriston (Apr 26, 2022)

Room for one more? Hot damn! Count me in!


----------



## Lidgar (Apr 26, 2022)

That's awesome Fitz, thanks for accommodating. I can (and have) run pretty much anything - whatever either party needs the most. 

In terms of background personality, I'll probably go with a human that is highly superstitious, finding omens in pretty much everything, and obsessed with finding good luck charms and other trinkets. Giants are a very, very bad omen...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

Hriston said:


> Room for one more? Hot damn! Count me in!




Okay, but I have an absolute max party size of SIX! (So that will leave one more spot in the other group - First come first served!) THEN, I absolutely must insist on leaving some folks on an alternates list.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 26, 2022)

Seems fair.

As for character, I usually end up playing "martial characters", like fighters, rogues and barbarians, but I can play pretty much anything as well. I often just play something that fits with what other people are doing when I get a chance to play.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

If anyone wants to know if we are using Tasha's "floating ASIs" (Or Monsters of the Multiverse if you have it) the answer is yes. However, if you want to make, for example, a Dwarf that has her +2 in Dex, then I would be happy if you made up an excuse - Call her a "Plains Dwarf" that grew up in a nomadic horse-breeding dwarf clan that roamed the hills on pony-back. She was trained to stay in the saddle from babehood.

Again, doesn't have to be much, just let's have fun with it.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 26, 2022)

At this point, I am probably going to go with an expansion of a concept I was working on in an earlier auction thread- a Reborn (from Van Richten ...) who uses firearms. If that's okay with you, @FitzTheRuke (especially the firearms bit).

Mostly because I have a concept, and because I'm noodling around with the Tasha's gunner feat and the DMG firearm table. Let me know if that's okay or if you need to kibosh on it before I start messing with the build.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> Seems fair.
> 
> As for character, I usually end up playing "martial characters", like fighters, rogues and barbarians, but I can play pretty much anything as well. I often just play something that fits with what other people are doing when I get a chance to play.




I have much love for Fighters, Rogues, and Barbarians myself! (I am partial to martial, if you'll forgive the rhyme). It's those dirty spellcasters that I don't trust (and their magic that makes me have to figure out how to draw AoEs on my maps without them getting in the way). 

To anyone who plays a spellcaster: For Pete's sake, list your spell dc (and the ability) for me when you cast a save spell! That simple act will save me soooo much time!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> At this point, I am probably going to go with an expansion of a concept I was working on in an earlier auction thread- a Reborn (from Van Richten ...) who uses firearms. If that's okay with you, @FitzTheRuke (especially the firearms bit).
> 
> Mostly because I have a concept, and because I'm noodling around with the Tasha's gunner feat and the DMG firearm table. Let me know if that's okay or if you need to kibosh on it before I start messing with the build.




This is part of the fun of making up the setting! SURE, why not? Let's just say (because I don't want _everyone_ running around with guns) that it's a near-forgotten technology, or maybe monopolized by a guild or sect that doesn't like to share their knowledge. IDK, I'm sure you can come up with something. Rare and special, but not unheard of, that's you. (And everyone else that's a PC. You see where I'm going!)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 26, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> This is part of the fun of making up the setting! SURE, why not? Let's just say (because I don't want _everyone_ running around with guns) that it's a near-forgotten technology, or maybe monopolized by a guild or sect that doesn't like to share their knowledge. IDK, I'm sure you can come up with something. Rare and special, but not unheard of, that's you. (And everyone else that's a PC. You see where I'm going!)




Okay, then! Here is my first stab ... slightly modified from what I made, with two magic items, point buy, +1 feat at creation, ninth level.

*Doc Sentenza, *_a Reborn, Doomed Wastrel from the Mesa of Madness_.







*Hexblade Warlock / Phantom Rogue*
Level *5 *(Warlock Pact of the Blade)* / 4 *(Phantom Rogue)
*Alignment:* Neutral-ish
*Deity:* There is No God, Just the Endless Cycle of Suffering
*Patron: *The Nameless Sheriff

*AC* 14
*HP* 84/84
*Hit Dice:* 9/9 at 9d8+4
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Passive Perception:* 20
*Proficiency *+4



Spoiler: Abilities and Features



*Str* 12 (+1)
Athletics: +1

*Dex* 14 (+2)
Acrobatics: +2
+Sleight of Hand: +6
+Stealth: +6

*Con* (8) 19 (+4)

*Int* 14 (+2)
Arcana: +2
History: +2
+Investigation: +6
Nature: +2
Religion: +2

*Wis* 14 (+2)
Animal Handling: +2
*Insight: +10
Medicine: +2 (default proficient from whispers if nothing else selected +6)
*Perception: +10
Survival: +2

*Cha* 18 (+4)
+Deception: +8
+Intimidation: +8
Performance: +4
+Persuasion: +8

(+ = Proficient, *=Expertise)

*Saving Throws:* +Dexterity (+6) +Intelligence (+6)
Strength (+1) Con (+4) Wis (+2) Cha (+4)

*Combat
Pact Pistol *Piercing, base d10, gets 2 attacks per round (thirsty)
Modifiers to hit: *+9*
+1 (improved pact weapon), +4 (charisma), +4 (proficient)
Modifiers to damage: *+5*
+1 (IPW), +4 (charisma)
*Dagger* +6 for 1d4+2 (If thrown 20/60)

_Common Modifiers (using Pact Pistol)_
*+ Sneak Attack* +2d6 Damage with advantage or if ally is within 10' of target
*+ Wails from the Grave *After sneak attack, choose second target with 30' to take d6 necrotic damage (4x per long rest)
*+ Piercer *Critical Hit is +d10, may reroll any damage die.
*+ Hex *+d6 necrotic damage to target on hit
*+ Hexblade's Curse* Crit on 19 or 20, +4 to damage, if target dies get 13hit points. Works for 1 target for 1 minute, use once per short rest, activates on bonus action.
*+ Maddening Hex *Using bonus action, any hexed or curse target and all enemies within 5' take 4 points psychic damage.


*Proficiencies*
Light Armor, Medium Armor, Shields
Simple Weapons, Marital Weapons, Hand Crossbows, Longswords, Rapiers, Shortswords, Firearms
Thieves' Tools, Artisan Tools (Tinker), Gaming Tools
Stealth, Investigation, Perception, Insight, Intimidation, Persuasion, Sleight of Hand, Deception
Languages: Common, Undercommon, Thieves' Cant


*Feats
Gunner:* +1 Dex, gain firearm proficiency, ignore loading, no disadvantage to “melee” attack with firearm.
*Piercer: *+1 Dex, can reroll one damage die that is piercing, critical hit gets additional damage die
(*ASI* +2 Cha)


*Reborn Features
Darkvision: *60’
*Deathless: *Does not need to breathe, eat, or drink (although still drinks). Advantage on saves for disease, poison, and death saves. Resistance to poison damage.
*Sleepless:* Don’t need to sleep, can’t be put to sleep. Long rest takes 4 hours, and you are conscious during that time.
*Past Life Knowledge:* After seeing result of a roll, get to add d6 to it. May do a number of times per long rest = to proficiency.


*Rogue Features
Expertise:* Proficiency bonus is doubled in insight and perception.
*Sneak Attack:* Once per turn, you can deal an extra 2d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack with a finesse or ranged weapon if you have advantage on the attack roll. You don't need advantage if an enemy is within 10' of the target.
*Thieves' Cant:* Placed in languages; note that it takes 4x longer.
*Cunning Action:* Use bonus action on turn to take the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action.
*Steady Aim: *(TCOE Option) Use bonus action to get advantage if not moving.
*Whispers of the Dead: *Every short rest, can choose a new skill/tool to be proficient in.
*Wails from the Grave: *Can use proficiency times per long rest- after sneak attack, target a second critter within 30’ for 1/2 the necrotic damage dice of sneak attack.


*Hexblade Features
Hexblade’s Curse:* Curse target for 1 minute- bonus to damage = proficiency; critical on 19 or 20; if target dies, gain HP = level+cha modifier. Once per short rest. Uses bonus action.
*Hex Warrior:* Extra proficiencies. One weapon gets to use charisma for to hit and damage.
*Pact of the Blade: *Pistol is pact weapon; can summon it into hand. Proficient with it, and count as magic. May turn magic pistol into pact weapon as well.


*Spellcasting
Invocations (3)
Improved Pact Weapon* Pistol, Pistol is also spell Focus, gets +1/+1
*Thirsting Blade* Attack twice with pact weapon
*Maddening Hex* As bonus action, do psychic damage to hexed or cursed target and any critters within 5' (my choice) equal to Charisma modifier

3 cantrips known, 6 spells known, spell slots at third level, 2 spells/short rest

Cantrips: Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Minor Illusion
Hex (1), Armor of Agathys (1), Blur (2), Counterspell (3), Fly (3), Enemies Abound (3)





Spoiler: Equipment



*Equipment*
_Periapt of Wound Closure _Stabilizes whenever dying; when rolling hit die to regain hit points, gets 2x hit points
_Amulet of Health_ Sets constitution to 19

Monster Hunter’s Pack (holy items omitted)
-Chest
-Crowbar
-Hammer
-Wooden Stakes x3
-Manacles
-Steel Mirror
-Flask of Oil
-Tinderbox
-Torches x3

Pack of playing cards with pictures of people Doc has killed (Horror Token)
Studded Leather Armor
Dagger
Unusual Tattered Clothes
Wide Brimmed Hat
Belt with empty holster
Three Flasks of Whiskey
Burglar’s Pack
Thieves' Tools
Tinker’s Kit (Artisan’s Tools)
Gaming Kit
Purse (100 gp)
5 Potions of Poison (Uncommon item)- Doc has acquired complete immunity to this particular poison





Spoiler: Background



*Appearance:*
If you don't look very closely, Doc appears to be a normal human in his late 20s or early 30s, with the rugged and sun-swept features of someone who has been outside too much. But anyone who looks at Doc too long, or too closely, realizes that there is something off about him; he does not belong, and his eyes, which appear to be a cold blue in the sun, almost appear to be filled with dancing flames if you catch them in just the right moment of darkness.

*Background:* Doomed Wastrel (Custom Haunted One)
Two proficiencies (intimidation, persuasion)
Two tool (artisan- tinkers, gambling)

*Doomed Wastrel Feature- the Doomed and the Drunk*
Those who look into Doc’s eyes can see that he has faced unimaginable horror and that he is no stranger to the darkness and the bottle. Though they might fear Doc, or even pity him, commoners will extend Doc every courtesy and do their utmost to help him- or at least buy him a drink. Unless Doc has shown himself to be a danger to them, they will even take up arms to fight alongside Doc, should he find himself facing an enemy alone.

*Backstory: *
Doc used to be a human. Of that … he is fairly sure. Sometimes, when the voices of the dead aren’t making demands, he has a vague recollection that he traveled around the lands in a small wagon, offering his services to common people. Doc thinks those memories are real; his fingers still know how to fix any item, heck, he can still fix up a person if he needs to.

But every time those memories start to form, he hears the cries of the dead again. Some of those voices, he thinks he remembers. Doc flips out his deck of cards, and see the faces … yes, those are the dead, the people Doc has killed. But there are others in his head. There always more- whispers, screams, begging cries.

Doc takes another shot of the hardest stuff this disreputable place has. Yes … that dulls the voices of the dead if only for a second. He’s no longer even sure if he is alive or dead or even where he is. He seems to recall a horrible rending of his flesh, of his lungs … is he just another voice in someone else’s head? But then Doc recalls that he made a deal to come back. He’s here for a reason. Doc was told that he wouldn’t be weak any more, wouldn’t have to worry about the consumption, he just had to promise …

What? What did Doc promise? Doc stares at his cards, and at the bottle of spirits, at the amulet and the periapt that ensure he will keep roaming this plane. What did he promise? As he drinks more with one hand, a ghostly apparition forms in the other hand. A dark reminder, a pistol given to him by the Nameless Sheriff in exchange for his promise. Doc swallowed a slug of the hard stuff as he stared at the pistol in his hand. Then he looked up and saw the horse rustler, the black hat, enter the bar through the swinging doors. Without another thought, Doc shot before the rustler even he had his hand halfway to his holster. Doc saw the shocked look in the rustler's eyes as he fell to the floor, no longer moving.

Doc remembered, now. He promised death.

And so it was ... an existence, forever on a loop, on the Mesa of Madness, a twilight existence of drinking, and gambling, and killing, repeated over and over again. Until one ceaseless twilight, the loop stopped suddenly. Doc felt the pull of the Nameless Sheriff and suddenly found himself ... elsewhere? _This was new_. There were others around, but not like him. Filled with some force ... some kind of ... life. And there was a sun! A sun that went up, and came down, not just the endless twilight of before.

But what wasn't new was that same calling, that same pull by the Nameless Sheriff that Doc felt deep within.

Doc pulled the brim of his hat down low over his eyes and began walking. Somewhere out there, cards needed playin'. Somewhere out there, a bottle needed drinkin'.

_Somewhere out there, a person needed killin'_.

*Trait: *I don’t talk about the thing that torments me. I’d rather not burden others with my curse.
*Ideal:* I have a dark calling that puts me above the law.
*Bond: *There’s evil in me, I can feel it. It must never be set free.
*Flaw:* I have an addiction. Although I don’t need to drink to survive, I can’t stop because only drinking keeps the dead at bay … and I can never drink enough.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

This is probably a good time to mention - I don't want people rolling for abilities or HP. Take the standard array, but if you want to move a few points around using point buy, that's okay. (So basically point buy, just don't go crazy with it). 

Notes for @Snarf Zagyg - It's a bit "convenient" that Doc's terrible Con is made up for with a magic item, but I'm not gonna disallow it (just give you a friendly little elbow for it!) He's fine, if a bit scary (and stacked for damage on crits! Woah!) But he should be fun.

For the rest of  you: Please don't try to outdo Snarf in pushing the envelope power-wise. I mean, feel free to make what will make you happy, just don't go crazy. (Full disclosure, I'm only worried about it at all because I'm not remotely a killer DM, and I have no idea what true optimized characters are capable of. I generally play with very casual storyteller-types, so opening things up to the internet could, conceivably surprise me. Please don't surprise me.)

Oh! And while I mentioned the setting being relatively bleak, we don't all need to be as dark as Doc, either. Again, I'm not saying Snarf did anything wrong (I like Doc already!) Just... they don't ALL need to be like that. Don't let it sway you (unless you want it to.)


----------



## ART! (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm honing a bugbear fighter with the Far Traveler background - a light-on-his feet, dual shortsword-wielding weirdo.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 26, 2022)

Myself, I'm thinking of a yuan-ti pureblood archer (battlemaster fighter) or perhaps a college of whispers bard... 

I may or may not work the concept of a redeemed villain into that idea.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 26, 2022)

Hrmm, lots of fighters already, hmmmm.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> Hrmm, lots of fighters already, hmmmm.




Two groups, remember. Can't have too many fighters. (Well, obviously we CAN, but get yours made first and it's someone else's problem!)


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 26, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Oh, and an in-story note: I imagine the kingdom to be mostly human.




I do love how we’ve gone from “mostly human” to an undead, a bugbear and a yuan-ti -  and thats without any spellcasters!!!

Level 9 is getting kinda intimidating


----------



## Lidgar (Apr 26, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> I do love how we’ve gone from “mostly human” to an undead, a bugbear and a yuan-ti -  and thats without any spellcasters!!!



And on that note - thinking I'll run either a human wizard or thief rogue. There's also Bill the Fighting Man. Can't get enough of that guy.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 26, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> I do love how we’ve gone from “mostly human” to an undead, a bugbear and a yuan-ti -  and thats without any spellcasters!!!




Hey! Doc is human. Was human? 

He was dead. He got better!


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 26, 2022)

Doh!  I hate seeing these things late.  Please let me know if someone drops out.


----------



## Lidgar (Apr 26, 2022)

Quick question: for humans, are we running variant humans (+1 to two stats plus feat) or standard humans with a free feat?


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 26, 2022)

Let’s see how this shakes out.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm most likely going human as well no matter what I play. I'm boring like that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> Doh!  I hate seeing these things late.  Please let me know if someone drops out.




I can fit a twelfth player in to make both groups even at six. But you'd be my absolute last. I'm already insane taking on two more games.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> I'm most likely going human as well no matter what I play. I'm boring like that.




I used to only play humans. 5e has got me playing weirdos now, though. One of my IRL players is going to run us through Witchlight, in which I plan to play a hard-boiled hard-drinking, hard-smoking herengon (rabbit-folk). Nothing cute about him! But I appreciate _someone_ keeping the parties from being too much a grab-bag of misfits. Not that there's anything wrong with that, there's us players after all...


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 27, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I can fit a twelfth player in to make both groups even at six. But you'd be my absolute last. I'm already insane taking on two more games.



Awesome!!! Thanks!


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 27, 2022)

Wow, this blew up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Wow, this blew up.



Yeah, who knew there was this much demand right now?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 27, 2022)

Hey @FitzTheRuke, am I too late to join?

I’ve been dying to play either a sorcerer (aberrant mind or clockworks) or an echo knight fighter.
I’m keeping my fingers crossed!
Cheers,

SG

Edit: if too late, pls put me up as an alt but you know me: I’m reliable & wont disappear ;-)


----------



## Hriston (Apr 27, 2022)

Reeve Bible "Fistblood" 
Human Champion fighter
Sailor background
Details to be determined.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke, am I too late to join?
> 
> I’ve been dying to play either a sorcerer (aberrant mind or clockworks) or an echo knight fighter.
> I’m keeping my fingers crossed!
> ...




I'd love to have you, but we are full up ATM. I will "pencil" you in to replace our first dropout.


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2022)

With the lack of "bard love" here on ENworld, I think I want to run one.

A Firbolg Glamour Bard, called Eoghan (YEW-en) or Deep Well by outsiders, recluctantly leaving the forests for such a dire threat.

Chants very deeply, like this guy (Geoff Castellucci) sings Misty Mountains Cold.


(He's really amazing in terms of how low he can sing.)

@FitzTheRuke , you mentioned two +1 items.  Can I take an uncommon Instrument of the Bards from the DMG as one of them?


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 27, 2022)

Are you going to divide us up into groups before or after all characters are in?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Blue said:


> With the lack of "bard love" here on ENworld, I think I want to run one.




I'll have to put you and @Snarf Zagyg in different groups, then!



Blue said:


> A Firbolg Glamour Bard, called Eoghan (YEW-en) or Deep Well by outsiders, recluctantly leaving the forests for such a dire threat. Chants very deeply, like this guy (Geoff Castellucci) sings Misty Mountains Cold.




Sounds good to me. Amazing how many ways one can spell "Yew-en" and its variants.



Blue said:


> @FitzTheRuke , you mentioned two +1 items.  Can I take an uncommon Instrument of the Bards from the DMG as one of them?




Sure. That sounds about right.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> Are you going to divide us up into groups before or after all characters are in?




After. Though I suspect it'll start to look obvious which way it'll go as we build them. If anyone has any other players (or their characters) that they want to make sure they play with (or avoid) just let me know. I think it will start to work out naturally, but we'll force it if we have to.


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'll have to put you and @Snarf Zagyg in different groups, then!



I know this is mostly a joke, but I fully trust Snarf to play nicely even with a class that he doesn't much care for.  So just arrange as makes sense.  Who knows - if we end up in the same group maybe I can show him not all bards are bad.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Blue said:


> I know this is mostly a joke, but I fully trust Snarf to play nicely even with a class that he doesn't much care for.  So just arrange as makes sense.  Who knows - if we end up in the same group maybe I can show him not all bards are bad.



Good luck with that! (Yes, I'm kidding).


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 27, 2022)

Blue said:


> I know this is mostly a joke, but I fully trust Snarf to play nicely even with a class that he doesn't much care for.  So just arrange as makes sense.  Who knows - if we end up in the same group maybe I can show him not all bards are bad.



If you end up in his group, naming your Bard Brad is a requirement.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 27, 2022)

Tenibor
High Elf Wizard

_That lever? It’s absolutely safe for you to pull that lever. I am as certain as I can be (while I take a few steps back)._


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 27, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> Tenibor
> *High Elf* Wizard
> 
> _That lever? It’s absolutely safe for you to pull that lever. I am as certain as I can be (while I take a few steps back)._




It's like I don't care about nothing man...
Roll another blunt...
Ooohh
La da da da la da da la la da da
I was gonna be part of the Wizard's Guild until I got high
I was gonna put on my elven chain mail but then I got high
I can't even cast my fly spell and I know why (why man?)
'Cause I got high
Because I got high
Because I got high

_It's always 4:20 in the forest, yo._


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 27, 2022)

From high elf? *You really need to pull that lever.*


----------



## Lidgar (Apr 27, 2022)

Jack "the Knife" Blake
Human Rogue (Thief)
_Squints at Tenibor and sniffs the air suspiciously





_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Okay, so far we have a Wizard, a Gunslinger, a Bard, a Rogue, a Champion, and a Psi-Warrior.

Essentially that's two Spellcasters, two Experts, and two Warriors, which is pretty perfect so far.

Now, that _could_ be a party, but I'll wait to see what others have got for us, and probably make a few swaps before starting group one.

I'll create a Rogues' Gallery soon so finished characters can get posted in it. (I can't decide if I should make two RGs or just one. Probably one will do.)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 27, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, so far we have a Wizard, a Gunslinger,




Jonah Hexblade?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 27, 2022)

I have drafted up an Air Genasi Tempest Cleric (The Colonel, former medic of a aerial shock troops unit); but am looking a slightly less demanding options for you (poss a shifter ancestral guardian barb, which I'm happy to pursue instead).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Jonah Hexblade?




We should talk about your patron. For the longest time, I ran games with Warlock Players where I just handwaved their Patron, but I've learned to enjoy making them a little more hands-on. I'm still waffling back and forth between making guns a thing in the setting and making you totally unique. I haven't decided which yet.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> I have drafted up an Air Genasi Tempest Cleric (The Colonel, former medic of a aerial shock troops unit); but am looking a slightly less demanding options for you (poss a shifter ancestral guardian barb, which I'm happy to pursue instead).




What are the features that you think might be demanding of me with the Colonel?


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2022)

@Hriston , @Maxperson - do you know yet if you are planning front line or ranged for your fighters?

EDIT:  Asking to make sure we have someone willing to go toe-to-toe, and also because as a Glamour Bard, Eoghan's bardic inspiration special is about tactical repositioning without OAs (and some tHP) - good to get people both into and out of melee.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 27, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> What are the features that you think might be demanding of me with the Colonel?



Spells, Spirit guardians, a lot of pushing;  also my mind wanders.

Also, have never played a barbarian in 5e.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 27, 2022)

I am coming up with ideas.  I am leaning towards playing a Druid but can't decide on a Circle.  I am have concepts for Spore, Star, and Shepard.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 27, 2022)

Blue said:


> @Hriston , @Maxperson - do you know yet if you are planning front line or ranged for your fighters?
> 
> EDIT:  Asking to make sure we have someone willing to go toe-to-toe, and also because as a Glamour Bard, Eoghan's bardic inspiration special is about tactical repositioning without OAs (and some tHP) - good to get people both into and out of melee.



I am playing a Psi Warrior.  Sword and board with a bunch of telekinetic stuff.  So front line.  I'll have a bow for when ranged is necessary, but it's not my go to weapon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

I should warn everyone: When running PBP, to keep things moving along, I don't use Initiative (except in rare instances when it's really important to make sure something happens before something else). D&D combat exists in an abstract between simultaneous and consecutive actions. Here, it will be slightly more simultaneous than "regular" games. 

In practice, that means that I tend to have PC attacks "aggro" a response from monsters (though I will usually let ganging up on a monster take it down before it attacks, if that seems like the players' intent). Unless the PCs are surprised, they generally go first, and it's essentially done in the order that people post, though I have the GM's option of resolving the round in whatever order I feel like, when doing so is either more awesome that way, or doesn't really matter either way.

In the rare case of conflict, we can discuss it here OOC and work it out. I've never had any problems with it. (I have had a player confused by it, but usually that only happens if they can't let go of how it normally works and just go with it.) It's important to keep things flowing. PBP is slow as hell at the best of times, and waiting for someone to take their turn is the worst of it, so we try to avoid that as much as possible.

The OOC (which will remain this thread, unless I decide to separate Groups one and two) is for any conflict and feedback. I am an open-book type, and I welcome any discussion you might like to have. Don't be afraid to talk to me about anything. Oh, and if you have to quit for whatever reason, just LET ME KNOW. There will never be any hard feelings. We're here for the fun of it.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 27, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I am coming up with ideas.  I am leaning towards playing a Druid but can't decide on a Circle.  I am have concepts for Spore, Star, and Shepard.



I had a player in my current campaign play a Spore Druid very well.  Loved his concept....................until he died.    Star is one of my favorites.  Good choices there.  I don't think I've ever looked at Shepherd druids.


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Unless the PCs are surprised, they generally go first, and it's essentially done in the order that people post, though I have the GM's option of resolving the round in whatever order I feel like, when doing so is either more awesome that way, or doesn't really matter either way.



Bard's spell lists are all about crowd control.  Having them go generally first might make them overpowered.  I have no problems switching if you think that's a problem.


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I am coming up with ideas.  I am leaning towards playing a Druid but can't decide on a Circle.  I am have concepts for Spore, Star, and Shepard.



I don't have any advice for you, but I can say that I've been wanting to see a star druid played.  They seem cool.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> Spells, Spirit guardians, a lot of pushing;  also my mind wanders.
> 
> Also, have never played a barbarian in 5e.




I find Spirit Guardians to be a lot of fun, in spite of it being a monster-slaying machine. I guess I just enjoy describing the effect, whatever it is. Pushing might be a pain. I was talking to Maxperson about it. If you have a regular effect that forces saving throws, I'm going to get you (this goes for everyone) to reverse the math and roll attacks for me. It'll save me a lot of time. (So like, instead of "I push him 10' if he fails a dc14 Strength Save" it'll be "I hit Str 16 to push 10'" (I will compare it to a "passive Str score +3". In other words, the math is the same, you're just doing the roll for me.



VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I am coming up with ideas.  I am leaning towards playing a Druid but can't decide on a Circle.  I am have concepts for Spore, Star, and Shepard.



Well, I do love pets, but they are a bunch of extra work for me. I can't say I'm against them, though.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 27, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> I had a player in my current campaign play a Spore Druid very well.  Loved his concept....................until he died.    Star is one of my favorites.  Good choices there.  I don't think I've ever looked at Shepherd druids.



Shepherd is a summoner.  They buff their summons and have a totem that has an aura effect that helps the party.  The subclass looks neat but summons can bog down a PbP so probably won't go with that option.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 27, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Well, I do love pets, but they are a bunch of extra work for me. I can't say I'm against them, though.




Oh, I can!

_Hey, Snarf, what are against today?





_


(ETA- Star is good, imo. Spore is good, but also more complicated.)


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 27, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Shepherd is a summoner.  They buff their summons and have a totem that has an aura effect that helps the party.  The subclass looks neat but summons can bog down a PbP so probably won't go with that option.



Wouldn't the spore ability to animate dead similarly bog down a PbP?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Blue said:


> Bard's spell lists are all about crowd control.  Having them go generally first might make them overpowered.  I have no problems switching if you think that's a problem.




Bards often win initiative over monsters anyway. At least with how I tend to roll! We'll have to see.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 27, 2022)

So, I plan to work on my character tonight. I have been playing around with an idea for a Rune Knight Fighter, but if we've got enough warrior types I could do a sorcerer or something.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 27, 2022)

Kaligan Wainwright
Human – Fighter/Psi Warrior - 9

Backstory

Born into a poor family, I was expected to follow in my father’s footsteps and scrounge junk to sell so that we could survive. For years that’s exactly what I did, but my mind and heart just weren’t in it. I would day dream about being the hero with the sword that kept the village safe. About being a mighty wizard whose magic destroyed legions of invaders. Even about stealing a few large gems from a mansion and retiring. Anything but continuing to search alleys and gutters.

My break came one day as I walked down an alley looking for anything of value. Through a window I saw a group of young men practicing with wooden swords. For weeks I would find excuses to end up in that alley so I could watch the students train, my mind working overtime with dreams of a sword in my hand as I fought monsters. I was shaken out of one of my day dreams by the voice of the sword master calling out to me. He placed a wooden sword in my hand and asked me to strike at him with it. I didn’t have the reflexes or strength that some of the other students did, but I had natural talent and the town needed defenders. My path was set.

Weeks turned into months. I was taught how to calm my mind and focus. How to breathe properly so as to conserve energy. How to fight. Well before my training ended, I was better than any of the other students. However, I had also begun to notice strange things. Sometimes when I thought about where I wanted to place my sword, it would move faster and harder than I intended. Sometimes when I reached for my sword it would shake and rattle for a second as if it wanted to be in my hand. I was thrown off by these incidents and the techniques for calming my mind started failing me. I knew what I had to do.

A few days later I walked out of town with my sword and a few other things I had packed, and headed out into the wilderness. Far from town I found a small cave in a wood and made it my home. For the next few years I focused inward, trying to understand what was going on inside of my mind. Slowly but surely I learned how to move objects with but a thought. How to use my mind to propel weapons I used with such force that they hit harder than the strongest man could swing. Even how to propel myself if need be. Yet still I knew there was more.

Unfortunately, that more was never to be. While I was out training I heard the sound of many feet marching through the woods. Quietly I snuck closer until I could see them. There were at least a hundred furry humanlike things with dog heads(Gnolls). One of them was barking orders at the others in a language that I didn’t understand, but as I focused on him, trying to understand what he said, his thoughts became clear to me. They were headed to raid my home. Startled I lost my focus and thoughts fled. When they were far enough away that I could safely move, I quickly headed home by paths known only to me.

I arrived back home a full half day ahead of the creatures and gave warning. Adding to the regular defenders were militia called to defend the town, and myself. The battle was short and fierce, but because we had time to prepare, the would be raiders were driven back with great losses. The dead on our side were few. The town celebrated me for a week. The feasting and drink were better than any I had ever tasted in my life. The poor don’t get food like this. Hermits alone in the woods eat what they can find. I like it! Too much. Perhaps I would have learned deeper secrets had I returned to the cave, but my new life as a hero of my town was too tempting to give up. I will have to find another path to those secrets.



Personality Trait: I am utterly serene, even in the face of disaster.
Ideal: If you know yourself, there’s nothing left to know.
Bond: I am still seeking the enlightenment that I pursued in my seclusion.
Flaw: Now that I’ve returned to the world, I enjoy its delights a bit too much.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m still infatuated with a yuan-ti, but firmly believing in playing a character concept over crunch, I think he’s more of a wizard after all. I’ll see if I can make a sheet tomorrow.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 27, 2022)

Poor Fitz doesn't get his humans.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 27, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> Poor Fitz doesn't get his humans.



I'm working on it!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> So, I plan to work on my character tonight. I have been playing around with an idea for a Rune Knight Fighter, but if we've got enough warrior types I could do a sorcerer or something.




I'm okay with a Rune Knight. With 6 PCs per party, having two fighters in each group would not be too bad. Besides, a Rune Knight should have knowledge about giants, which is nice. Also, if you make him/her a race with Powerful Build (whichever one you like best) we could reskin it as a "Half-Giant" and have fun with that. Or a human, of course.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> I’m still infatuated with a yuan-ti, but firmly believing in playing a character concept over crunch, I think he’s more of a wizard after all. I’ll see if I can make a sheet tomorrow.




A yuan-ti could just be a human who's warped by worship of a snake-god. I mean, that's kinda what they are.


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm okay with a Rune Knight. With 6 PCs per party, having two fighters in each group would not be too bad. Besides, a Rune Knight should have knowledge about giants, which is nice. Also, if you make him/her a race with Powerful Build (whichever one you like best) we could reskin it as a "Half-Giant" and have fun with that. Or a human, of course.



That was a bit of why I took Firbolg.  Never played one before.  But they are Giant-kin, and they have an innate Disguise Self that can make them up to 3 feet taller.  Combine that with a bard's tongue (you put that back Snarf!) and could have some fun RP.


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2022)

Just a comment to those still ruminating on what to run.  Between the two groups, I think there's one character (VLAD's druid) who might have out-of-combat healing.  Well, Eoghen has Song of Rest, but that assumes we have short rests.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 28, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> Poor Fitz doesn't get his humans.



Um.  ::raises his hand::


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

Blue said:


> Just a comment to those still ruminating on what to run.  Between the two groups, I think there's one character (VLAD's druid) who might have out-of-combat healing.  Well, Eoghen has Song of Rest, but that assumes we have short rests.



We're gonna need a Cleric or two, I think.

Short Rests should be relatively common compared to Long Rests, I expect. It's just the nature of the adventure.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 28, 2022)

*Kahru Karavetra
Human Moon Druid 6 Barbarian Zealot 2 Paladin 2
AC* 16 HP 72/72 *Intiative* +2 *Proficiency *+4* 
Saves*: Wis +7 Int +3 Dex +2 (Danger sense, Advantage)
*Speed*: 30 feet  *Perception*: 17
*Attack* +8 (10) *Ranged* +7 *Spell* +7/+6 (*DC* 15/14)


Str 19Dex 14Con 14Int 9Wis 16Cha 15

422-132Athletics 8Arcana 3Perception7
Survival 7Intimidation6


.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 28, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> We're gonna need a Cleric or two, I think.
> 
> Short Rests should be relatively common compared to Long Rests, I expect. It's just the nature of the adventure.



Then I will probably go Circle of Stars. They make pretty decent healers. But another cleric or 2 would be a good idea.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 28, 2022)

Incoming.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> *Kahru Karavetra
> Human Moon Druid 6 Barbarian Zealot 2 Paladin 2
> AC* 16 HP 72/72 *Intiative* +2 *Proficiency *+4*
> Saves*: Wis +7 Int +3 Dex +2 (Danger sense, Advantage)
> ...




I'm not against, but not used to triple-classed characters. 

Two notes: 
1) Druid 6 Barbarian 2 Paladin 2 adds up to level 10. We are level 9. 
2) Out of curiosity, what's your reasoning for the triple class? What do you get mechanically, and what's the story idea? No judgement, I'm just not used to it. I'm honestly curious.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 28, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm not against, but not used to triple-classed characters.
> 
> Two notes:
> 1) Druid 6 Barbarian 2 Paladin 2 adds up to level 10. We are level 9.
> 2) Out of curiosity, what's your reasoning for the triple class? What do you get mechanically, and what's the story idea? No judgement, I'm just not used to it. I'm honestly curious.



To tell the truth, still experimenting at this stage to find good rage synergies. Will do something Barbarian Zealot/x but havent decided exactly what yet to make a good giant killer. Btw I took a tip from Snarf and am going to use Gauntlets of Ogre Strength for the 19 Str


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 28, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> To tell the truth, still experimenting at this stage to find good rage synergies. Will do something Barbarian Zealot/x but havent decided exactly what yet to make a good giant killer. Btw I took a tip from Snarf and am going to use Gauntlets of Ogre Strength for the 19 Str



Carefully read the wild shape write up.


----------



## Hriston (Apr 28, 2022)

Blue said:


> @Hriston , @Maxperson - do you know yet if you are planning front line or ranged for your fighters?
> 
> EDIT:  Asking to make sure we have someone willing to go toe-to-toe, and also because as a Glamour Bard, Eoghan's bardic inspiration special is about tactical repositioning without OAs (and some tHP) - good to get people both into and out of melee.



Yes, I'm taking the dueling fighting style.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 28, 2022)

Here we go, character stuff. 9th level, used point buy, with 2 uncommon magic items.

*Valda the Runeblade*
Human Fighter 9 (Rune Knight)



Spoiler: Attributes and Abilities



Strength 18(+4)
Dexterity 16(+3)
Constitution 16(+3)
Intelligence 9(-1)
Wisdom 12(+1)
Charisma 12(+1)

*Combat
HP* 83 *AC* 19(Scale Mail, Shield) *Speed* 30 feet *Passive Perception* 15
*Longsword+1:* +9 to Attack(1d8+7 Slashing Damage; Versatile[1d10])
*Longbow:* +7 to Attack(1d8+3 Piercing Damage; Range 150/600; Heavy, Two handed)
*Handaxe:* +8 to Attack(1d6+6 Slashing; Range 20/60; Light, Thrown)

*Proficiencies*
Light Armor, Medium Armor, Heavy Armor, Shields
Simple Weapons, Martial Weapons
Strength Saving Throws+8, Constitution Saving Throws+7
Athletics+8, Deception+5, Perception+5, Sleight of Hand+7, Stealth+11
Gaming Set(Dice), Smith's Tools, Thieves Tools
Common, Orc, Giant

*Feats/Ability Score Improvements
Skill Expert:* +1 Str, Sleight of Hand Proficiency, Expertise in Stealth
*Medium Armor Master:* Ignore disadvantage to stealth in medium armor, can add up to +3 Dex to AC in medium armor
+2 Dex
+2 Str

*Fighter Features*
*Fighting Style:* Dueling. When wielding a melee weapon in one hand and no other weapons, I gain +2 bonus to damage rolls with that weapon.
*Second Wind:* On my turn, I may use my bonus action to regain hit points equal to 1d10+9. Recharges on a short rest.
*Action Surge:* On my turn, I may use this ability to take one additional action. Recharges on a short rest.
*Bonus Proficiencies:* Gain proficiency with smith's tools and learn to speak, read and write Giant.
*Rune Carver:* Can enhance gear on long rest with runes known. If a rune requires a saving throw, it is DC 15.
*-Cloud Rune:* While wearing or carrying the rune, have advantage on Dexterity (Sleight of Hand) and Charisma (Deception) checks. Can use my reaction to invoke the rune when I or a creature within 30 ft is hit by an attack. Choose a different creature within 30 ft to become the target of the attack. Recharges on short rest.
*-Fire Rune:* While wearing or carrying the rune, double proficiency bonus for any ability check that uses my proficiency with a tool. After hitting with an attack, can invoke the rune and the target of the attack takes an extra 2d6 fire damage, and it must make a strength saving throw or be restrained. While restrained it takes 2d6 fire damage at the start of it's turn and it repeats the saving throw at the end of it's turn, removing the restrained condition on a success. Recharges on a short rest.
*-Hill Rune:* While wearing or carrying the rune, gain advantage on saving throws against being poisoned, and have resistance against poison damage. Can invoke the rune as a bonus action to gain resistance to bludgeoning, piercing and slashing damage for one minute. Recharges on a short rest.
*Giant's Might:* As a bonus action, for one minute become large size(unless there is not space to do so), gain advantage on Strength checks and Strength saving throws, and once per turn deal 1d6 extra damage with a weapon or unarmed strike hit. This ability is useable four times, and recharges all uses on a long rest.
*Extra Attack:* Attack twice on an attack action.
*Runic Shield:* When another creature within 60 feet is hit by an attack roll, can use reaction to force the attacker to reroll the d20 and use the new roll. This feature is useable four times and recharges all uses on a long rest.
*Indomitable:* Can use this ability to reroll a saving throw that I fail. Recharges on a long rest.





Spoiler: Equipment



+1 Longsword, Scale Mail, Shield
Longbow w/ 60 Arrows, 2 Handaxes
Slippers of Spider Climbing

Explorer's Kit
-Backpack
-Bedroll
-Mess Kit
-Tinderbox
-Torches(10)
-Rations, 10 days
-Waterskin
-Hempen Rope, 50 feet
Chalk(3 pieces), Crowbar, Dark Common Clothes w/ Hood, Belt Pouch containing 81 GP, Flask of Oil(4), Grappling Hook, Healer's Kit, Hooded Lantern, Potion of Healing(5), Quiver, Traveler's Clothes, Thieves Tools





Spoiler: Background



*Background:* Criminal
*Skill Proficiencies:* Deception, Stealth
*Tool Proficiencies:* Gaming Set(Dice), Thieves Tools
*Feature:* Criminal Contact
Valda knows Blackrat, a fairly reliable and trustworthy member of the thieves guild, who has a number of connections in the criminal underworld. She also knows various ways to get messages to him, even over long distances through local messengers, corrupt caravan masters and seedy sailors.

*Backstory*
Valda remembers the day the giants came. The daughter of poor farmers, she was but a child when giants attacked the small village, destroying it completely and killing Valda's parents. Forced to go the city as a refugee, the penniless child soon needed to find a way to live. So, she became Valda the Thief, forced to work for the thieves' guild, first as a pickpocket and lookout.

After a growth spurt or two, her amazonian physique convinced the guild to have her trained to fight, to be used as a legbreaker or tough. She learned her trade in illegal fighting pits and back alley brawls. She was now Valda the Blade.

Trained in both combat and stealth put her in high demand, not just among the criminal world she lived in, but also with adventurers as well. After all, delving into an ancient tomb often required such skills. Valda began hiring her talents out to groups who needed those skills, and the once penniless farmer's daughter was now quite a well off adventurer. It was on one of these adventures, a quest to save a minor nobleman's daughter who had been kidnapped by a hag, that Valda found a journal discussing giant runic magic.

This sparked something in Valda. She hated giants, for killing her family, destroying her life. However, she also saw that day the strength giants had. She wanted that strength, to never need feel weak again. She became obsessed with learning this magic. She hired herself out to adventurer's going to ancient giant ruins, and consulted sages on the language of giants. Eventually, she uncovered their secrets, learning to inscribe runes that could do amazing things. She was now Valda the Runeblade.

*Trait:* I blow up at the slightest insult.
*Ideal:* I'm loyal to my friends, not to any ideals, and everyone else can take a trip down the Styx for all I care.
*Bond:* Someone I loved died because I wasn't strong enough to save them. That will never happen again.
*Flaw:* When I see something valuable, I can't help but think about how to steal it.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 28, 2022)

*The Colonel*
Air Genasi Tempest Cleric Soldier 9

HP 66. Move 35. Darkvision 60. AC 19 Splint+shield (no disadv. w/ stealth)
Athletics +6, Insight +9, Intimidation +5, Religion +3.

Shocking Grasp: 1d20+10, 2d8 lightning, +1d8 radiant 1/start of my next turn (includes amulet)

10'push away on a hit for L or smaller (no save).
Can be opportunity attack
Storm Wrath: When hit by someone w/in 5’, use reaction for 2d8 lightning or thunder damage, DEX save for half (5/long)

10'push away on a hit for L or smaller (no save).
Sacred Flame: 1d20+10, 3d8 radiant 60'. (includes amulet)

Spells prepared: slots 4, 3, 3, 3, 1 [one free casting/long] DC18, attack +10 (includes amulet). Concentration +2 (w. adv.)

Cantrip: (shocking grasp) Mending, Sacred Flame, Guidance, Thaumaturgy
Level 1: (fog cloud, thunderwave) [Feather Fall, Comprehend Languages (r)] Healing Word, Detect Magic (r)
Level 2: (gust of wind, shatter) [Misty Step, Levitate] Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Prayer of Healing, Gentle Repose, Find Traps
Level 3: (call lightning, sleet storm) Speak with Dead, Spirit Guardians, Clairvoyance, Revivify
Level 4: (control water, ice storm) Banishment, Stone Shape
Level 5: (destructive wave, insect plague) Commune (r)



Spoiler: Story



Before they were destroyed on the Eastern front, during the Dao-Demon War under the leadership of Hub Despitt, the Coming Storm was an elite aerial mercentary unit known for getting the job done. Not everyone agreed with them of course, and the salaries the unit commanded were high even though none of its members ever seemed to have two gold to rub together. Nevertheless, even the rumour that the Coming Storm had been recruited to this side or that of a given conflict was enough to sway popular opinion in favour of those who recruited them. They looked good in their uniforms, and their reputation for aerial commando missions had been turned into many narratives, sung in taverns or told around campfires, for decades.

The Coming Storm held no national loyalties; their obligations surpassed the rules of kings or of councils, and they turned down many more tickets than they accepted. And they always won.

That was twelve years ago, when they finally entered a conflict from which not a soldier returned. Well, that's not quite true. Individuals emerged in the coming years. Some had no memories of where they had been, or perhaps they had just decided to keep the secrets to themselves. The Colonel was one of these. He had been a medic, a junior officer serving with the brigade. His present rank, for those curious enough to pursue the matter, was a field commission, given him as their numbers dwindled. But he wears his insignia proudly, even if he doesn't want to answer your questions just now.

He has a name, and yes, he's the medic you've read about who would run across battle lines in the pre-dawn light to steal a kiss from his One True Love, and he wears her ring around his neck to this day, but that's not a story he shares freely. To you, he's the Colonel. It's a good enough name for the greengrocer and for his tavernkeeper. He incurs no debts, and is always polite, if perhaps a bit gruff.

There are others who wear the uniform of the Coming Storm, and sometimes they meet, as the Colonel did with Captain Moranne on the Bridge of Bones outside Perniece. They saw each other as they approached, both still in the uniform of a sompany that no longer existed. They stopped at a respectable distance. Some might remember Morainne as a bright-eyed Sergeant, back in the days when she still would sing and smile. In the dry air the lightning in the Colonel's palms sparked, so his hair stood on end. If you were watching from below, you'd notice that neither had a weapon on them, though the captain had an empty scabbard. She saluted him, the captain did. And he returned the salute, but said nothing as the two passed each other, each holding their secrets of a memory shared, that they wished they could shed. The bridge's sighing whispers echoed the tok-tok-tok of their footfalls as the two passed each other and they continued into the mist.





Spoiler: Level 9



Str 14 (+2)
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 14 (+2, adv on conc.) [13+1race]
Int 8 (-1)
Wis 20 (+5, save +9) [15+2 race+1feat+2ASI]
Cha 12 (+1, save+5)

Proficiency: +4, Size M. HP: 66
Proficiencies: all armor and shield, all weapons, land vehicles, dice

*Skills*: Religion, Insight, Athletics, Intimidation

*Background*: Soldier
Feature: Military rank

*Air Genasi*:
Move 35
Darkvision 60
Unending breath – hold breath when not incapacitated
Lightning Resistance:
Mingle with the Wind:

Shocking Grasp (w)
Feather Fall (1/long or slot)
Levitate (1/long or slot)
*Cleric: Tempest*
Cantrips: 4, slots 4, 3, 3, 3, 1
5 (WIS)+9 (level)= 14 spells prepared. DC17, attack +9
Ritual casting
Wrath of the Storm: when hit by someone w/in 5’, use reaction for 2d8 lightning/thunder damage, DEX save for half (WIS/long)
Thunderbolt Strike: with lightning damage push L or smaller creature 10’ away.
Blessed Strike (Tasha): weapon or cantrip does +1d8 radiant 1/start of next turn
Channel Divinity (2/rest):

Turn Undead: action and all undead in 30’ WIS save or turned for 1 min. (CR 1 or less destroyed)
Destructive Wrath: deal max damage with lightning or thunder damage
Harness Divine Power: recover 2 slots up to level 2, bonus action each
*Feat:*
(free at 1) War caster: advantage on concentration, somatic with hands full, opportunity attacks can be cantrip
4: Feytouched: Comprehend languages and Misty step 1/long rest and on spell list.
8: +2 Wis





Spoiler: Equipment



Amulet of the Devout +1
Mithral Splint
2 x Continual Flame on a fist-sized rock (50gp), wrapped in oilcloth.
Priest Pack
Shield with Holy symbol
Knucklebones
Military insignia
A scroll with 108 names written carefully on it.

2 x Holy Symbol (10gp)
50' silk rope (10gp)
2x Clothes, fine (15gp) -- spare uniform
Bedroll (1gp)
crowbar (2gp)
Augury bones (25gp)
300gp worth of diamonds (for revivify) (300gp)

Pouch with 28gp.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> To tell the truth, still experimenting at this stage to find good rage synergies. Will do something Barbarian Zealot/x but havent decided exactly what yet to make a good giant killer. Btw I took a tip from Snarf and am going to use Gauntlets of Ogre Strength for the 19 Str




I worry that you might be taking it a bit far. Don't get carried away!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

Here's what we've got, with room for a few last minute changes:

@JustinCase playing a Yuan-Ti Wizard?
@Tonguez playing *Kahru Karavetra* Human Druid Barbarian Paladin?
@TerraDave playing *Tenibor*, High Elf Wizard
@Snarf Zagyg playing *Doc Vileweir*, Reborn Warlock/Rogue Gunslinger
@Blue playing *Eoghan*, Firbolg Glamour Bard
@Shadowedeyes playing *Valda the Runeblade *Human Rune Knight Fighter
@ART! playing a Bugbear Fighter?
@Kobold Stew playing *The Colonel *Air Genasi Tempest Cleric Soldier
@Lidgar playing *Jack Blake*, Human Rogue Thief
@VLAD the Destroyer playing a Circle of Stars Druid?
@Hriston playing *Reeve Bible*, Human Champion Fighter Sailor
@Maxperson playing *Kaligan Wainwright*, Human Psi-Warrior Fighter

So... a Bard, a Cleric, 2 Druids, 4 fighters, a Rogue, a Warlock/Rogue, and 2 Wizards. If we put the stronger healer of the druids and the bard on the same team, it should make up for the lack of a cleric. Split the wizards, split the bard and Snarf (ahem!), two fighters each, split the rogues... looks like

Team One: Bard, Druid, Fighter, Fighter, Rogue, Wizard
Team Two: Cleric, Druid, Fighter, Fighter, Warlock/Rogue, Wizard

Any objections or other comments?


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Any objections or other comments?



Sounds good.

The only comment is that we have some ranged and some front-line fighters - I'd make sure each group has at least one front-liner.  I think the druid/barb/paladin may also be a front-liner if that helps balance.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 28, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke working on my character and have a couple questions? Can we get better healing potions with our starting money? If yes how much for the different types?

Also I was looking at a moon sickle +1 and ring of spell storing for my magic items. I figure the moon sickle should be fine but was not sure about the ring.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

The Rogues' Gallery Character Archive thread is live.

When your character is completed, fplease post it there. Try to use spoiler tags for any long sections of it, so we can save on scrolling. If you can google a picture (art, preferably) of someone who looks like your character and post it with it (again, behind a spoiler tag if you can) then that would be great. I will use it to make an icon for my maps.

EDIT: Should work now.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 28, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> The  Rogues' Gallery Character Archive Thread is live.
> 
> When your character is completed, fplease post it there. Try to use spoiler tags for any long sections of it, so we can save on scrolling. If you can google a picture (art, preferably) of someone who looks like your character and post it with it (again, behind a spoiler tag if you can) then that would be great. I will use it to make an icon for my maps.



When I click that link it goes to a blocked page.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 28, 2022)

I had the same problem with the link, but I could get to it in the forum list.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 28, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> When I click that link it goes to a blocked page.




Try this-









						Who's Against the Giants PBP (RG)
					

Against the Giants PBP  OOC Discussion Thread  Giants have been raiding civilized lands in bands, with giants of different sorts in these marauding groups. Death and destruction have been laid heavily upon every place these monsters have visited. This has caused great anger in high places, for...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 28, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Try this-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

Fixed. It's also on the first post on this thread.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

Looking good, gang! Don't forget to add your pictures!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2022)

I've been comparing the 4e Dungeon Magazine version of Steading of the Hill Giant Chief to the 5e version from Yawning Portal. I find there is a LOT to like about the 4e version. AFAIK the Yawning Portal version is closer to the original, but I don't know if I care about that. I assume that none of you are particularly familiar with either of them (I hope). For the curious (a peak behind the DM screen), I will probably run a fusion of the two. I hope you'll like it.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 29, 2022)

I posted my sheet to the RG.  I need to get my background done.

@FitzTheRuke you never got back to me on the Ring of Spell Storing.  I included it on my sheet.  If that item is better than you wanted let me know and I'll swap it out for a Pearl of Power or something.


----------



## ART! (Apr 29, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke  - I need to back out of my commitment here, but hey, that just means some lucky fool waiting in the wings gets my spot! Have fun!


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 29, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I've been comparing the 4e Dungeon Magazine version of Steading of the Hill Giant Chief to the 5e version from Yawning Portal. I find there is a LOT to like about the 4e version. AFAIK the Yawning Portal version is closer to the original, but I don't know if I care about that. I assume that none of you are particularly familiar with either of them (I hope). For the curious (a peak behind the DM screen), I will probably run a fusion of the two. I hope you'll like it.



I have Yawning Portal, but have never looked at that adventure and skipped 4e altogether.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I posted my sheet to the RG.  I need to get my background done.
> 
> @FitzTheRuke you never got back to me on the Ring of Spell Storing.  I included it on my sheet.  If that item is better than you wanted let me know and I'll swap it out for a Pearl of Power or something.




That is one crazy item for sure. I hadn't answered because I was thinking about it. I'm inclined to allow it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2022)

ART! said:


> @FitzTheRuke  - I need to back out of my commitment here, but hey, that just means some lucky fool waiting in the wings gets my spot! Have fun!




Bummer. I was hoping you'd draw your character! Maybe you can join us another time. 

Which means... @Steve Gorak you are UP! You can make anything, really... the party is pretty balanced. Might like something that can heal, but it's not strictly necessary. Please follow my request for reasonably middle-ground optimisation (I know you're capable of great things). None of the well-known OP suspects, is all I ask.  (I already have people 'sneaking in' a few things! Heh.) Dial it at like 60-80, if you get me.



Maxperson said:


> I have Yawning Portal, but have never looked at that adventure and skipped 4e altogether.




I figured that would be the case for most of you. 

For those interested in what I find compelling about the 4e version - without spoilers - the main thing would be that there is more story information about what the occupants of the steading are up to at the time the PCs arrive (who they are, their plans, etc) and there are less (in number) but more interesting monsters. (How I will implement _that_ without having to make a bunch of monster stat-blocks, I'm not sure yet. I will start by checking out Volo's.) But less, stronger monsters will be less "grindy" than more, weaker ones. I'll make sure that it meets a similar balance to what's presented. That's something I'm well-versed at. That said, it's already overclocked, so don't expect it to be easy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2022)

Okay, we're nearing our ability to start. We have 9 out of 12 characters in the RG.

All we need is for @Hriston to finish Reeve, @Tonguez to finish Kahru, and for @Steve Gorak to decide on and make a character (having just been invited to do so). No pressure, but hurry, Steve! (Heh.)

@Tonguez, just make Kahru a Moon Druid 6 / Barbarian 3! That should be more than tough enough. Nigh unkillable. (And don't go with the 8 Str jacked by Gauntlets, that might be a step too far for my comfort. Snarf's trick may have made up for a big deficit in the character, but it was at least NOT Strength.) I hope that doesn't ruin your plans too much.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 29, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, we're nearing our ability to start. We have 9 out of 12 characters in the RG.
> 
> All we need is for @Hriston to finish Reeve, @Tonguez to finish Kahru, and for @Steve Gorak to decide on and make a character (having just been invited to do so). No pressure, but hurry, Steve! (Heh.)
> 
> @Tonguez, just make Kahru a Moon Druid 6 / Barbarian 3! That should be more than tough enough. Nigh unkillable. (And don't go with the 8 Str jacked by Gauntlets, that might be a step too far for my comfort. Snarf's trick may have made up for a big deficit in the character, but it was at least NOT Strength.) I hope that doesn't ruin your plans too much.



Yup, will have him up tonight moon druid barbarian zealot no gauntlets


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> Yup, will have him up tonight moon druid barbarian zealot no gauntlets




Thanks! I appreciate the concession and I look forward to running a game for you. (That goes for all of you.)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 29, 2022)

Barbarian would need a 13 STR to multiclass in any case...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 30, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Bummer. I was hoping you'd draw your character! Maybe you can join us another time.
> 
> Which means... @Steve Gorak you are UP! You can make anything, really... the party is pretty balanced. Might like something that can heal, but it's not strictly necessary. Please follow my request for reasonably middle-ground optimisation (I know you're capable of great things). None of the well-known OP suspects, is all I ask.  (I already have people 'sneaking in' a few things! Heh.) Dial it at like 60-80, if you get me.



Very cool! Thanks you! I’ll work on this Monday (can’t before, I’m surrounded by kids). I’ve been dying to try the aberrant mind sorcerer, and I may even single class it to respect the 60-80 rule. He “may” end up being a Tortle though (closer to the 80 than the 60 ;-)
I haven’t been reading this thread, so pls let me know if this is too close to something already existing.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Very cool! Thanks you! I’ll work on this Monday (can’t before, I’m surrounded by kids). I’ve been dying to try the aberrant mind sorcerer, and I may even single class it to respect the 60-80 rule. He “may” end up being a Tortle though (closer to the 80 than the 60 ;-)
> I haven’t been reading this thread, so pls let me know if this is too close to something already existing.
> Cheers,
> 
> Sg




No sorcerers at all, yet! Now that we have enough humans to stop the party from being a band of funny animals, I don't mind if you chose a Tortle. (For the record, I'm not against the funny animal races, I just feel weird when they make up the whole party - except for when that's the theme!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

Okay, so as long as the three characters that are not in the RG yet turn out as expected, these will be the two groups:

*Group One*
@Blue playing *Eoghan*, Firbolg Glamour Bard
@Tonguez playing *Kahru Karavetra,* Human Druid Barbarian
@Hriston playing *Reeve Bible*, Human Champion Fighter Sailor
@Lidgar playing *Jack "the Knife" Blake*, Human Rogue Thief
@Steve Gorak playing a Tortle Sorcerer?
@JustinCase playing *Duvrael Oolo*, Yuan-Ti Diviner Wizard

*Group Two*
@Kobold Stew playing *The Colonel, *Air Genasi Tempest Cleric Soldier
@VLAD the Destroyer playing* Quinn*, Human Circle of Stars Druid
@Maxperson playing *Kaligan Wainwright*, Human Psi-Warrior Fighter
@Shadowedeyes playing *Valda the Runeblade *Human Rune Knight Fighter
@Snarf Zagyg playing *Doc Vileweir*, Reborn Warlock/Rogue Gunslinger
@TerraDave playing *Tenibor*, High Elf Wizard

Any objections?


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, so as long as the three characters that are not in the RG yet turn out as expected, these will be the two groups:
> 
> *Group One*
> @Blue playing *Eoghan*, Firbolg Glamour Bard
> ...



With the only Cleric in group two, can we swap the pure Druid to group one and put the multiclass Druid with the Cleric?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 30, 2022)

Blue said:


> With the only Cleric in group two, can we swap the pure Druid to group one and put the multiclass Druid with the Cleric?



I was just about to say this


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm fine with whatever, but that does leave group one with only one frontliner I believe, just to note.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> I'm fine with whatever, but that does leave group one with only one frontliner I believe, just to note.




Yeah, that's the tricky part. I put the Druid Barbarian with the group with only one fighter to shore up front line (he will soak a ton of damage) but they are right, they could use a second healer. Hmm.


----------



## Hriston (Apr 30, 2022)

How about something like this?


*Group One**Group Two*ClericBardDruid/BarbarianDruidFighterFighterRogueFighterSorcererWarlock/RogueWizardWizard


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

Hriston said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> 
> *Group One**Group Two*ClericBardDruid/BarbarianDruidFighterFighterRogueFighterSorcererWarlock/RogueWizardWizard



That's great, but it puts Snarf with a Bard!


----------



## Hriston (Apr 30, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> That's great, but it puts Snarf with a Bard!



Well, he's only half a rogue and half a caster so of course he needs a bard to fill in!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

Okay, I have it! We'll have:

*Group One*
@Blue playing *Eoghan*, Firbolg Glamour Bard
@VLAD the Destroyer playing* Quinn*, Human Circle of Stars Druid
@Hriston playing *Reeve Bible*, Human Champion Fighter Sailor
@Shadowedeyes playing *Valda the Runeblade *Human Rune Knight Fighter
@Lidgar playing *Jack "the Knife" Blake*, Human Rogue Thief
@TerraDave playing *Tenibor*, High Elf Wizard

*Group Two*
@Kobold Stew playing *The Colonel, *Air Genasi Tempest Cleric Soldier
@Tonguez playing *Kahru Karavetra,* Human Druid Barbarian
@Maxperson playing *Kaligan Wainwright*, Human Psi-Warrior Fighter
@Snarf Zagyg playing *Doc Vileweir*, Reborn Warlock/Rogue Gunslinger
@Steve Gorak playing a Tortle Sorcerer?
@JustinCase playing *Duvrael Oolo*, Yuan-Ti Diviner Wizard

Any objections to _that_ configuration?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

For a second there I considered running one of the groups through the Yawning Portal version and one through the 4e Dungeon Magazine version. 

Then I was reminded that the only way I am likely to have time (without going crazy) to run TWO games is if I "cheat" as much as possible by getting two-for-the-price of one work done. (In other words, doing the same thing in both, as much as is reasonable). 

So, Fusion it is. When we're done, I might take the time to do a spoiler-filled side-by-side comparison thread.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

@Tonguez Let's get a stat-block for the standard critter(s) that you're likely to turn into posted in your RG, and see if you can find a picture (of the character, though if you have one you really like of the animal(s), you can post that too). *Edit:* This goes for @VLAD the Destroyer too, for Quinn, though I expect you won't spend as much time wild-shaped in combat.

I'm gonna post the IC Threads with the Intro tonight or tomorrow! (@Steve Gorak can catch up on Monday - we won't do more than start introducing the characters).

*EDIT: *I've noticed that some of the characters that I thought were done still need completing. That's okay! Just catch up as we go along.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

So... I like to keep track of your expended resources (1) because some players are terrible at it, and (2) just so I know how the party is doing. However, I'm terrible at it and screw it up all the time. I expect you to do it as well (and please, do your best to make it obvious when you expend a resource - this includes, especially, Spell Slots, Hit Dice, Potions, Bardic Inspiration, 2nd Wind, etc, etc)

To do so, I create a little line that I post every round under an "Allies" spoiler tag. They look like this one, for Vlad's character Quinn:

*Quinn* AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 2/2

(Most of those are self explanitory, the spell slots are in order, the last, in this character's case, is Wild Shape). An asterix on AC reminds me that they have a shield, the same on PP (passive perception) let's me know that they have Darkvision.

If any of you want to help me by posting what you think yours should look like (you're better at knowing what resources you have than I am. In fact, I would not be surprised that I missed a few on Quinn up there, so Vlad, feel free to let me know!

And all of you, regularly audit me if you spot a mistake while we're playing. I don't mind.


----------



## Hriston (Apr 30, 2022)

*Bible *AC19* HP 85/85 HD 9/9 PP16 SW 1/1 AS 1/1 Ind. 1/1


----------



## Lidgar (Apr 30, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Tonguez Let's get a stat-block for the standard critter(s) that you're likely to turn into posted in your RG, and see if you can find a picture (of the character, though if you have one you really like of the animal(s), you can post that too). *Edit:* This goes for @VLAD the Destroyer too, for Quinn, though I expect you won't spend as much time wild-shaped in combat.
> 
> I'm gonna post the IC Threads with the Intro tonight or tomorrow! (@Steve Gorak can catch up on Monday - we won't do more than start introducing the characters).
> 
> *EDIT: *I've noticed that some of the characters that I thought were done still need completing. That's okay! Just catch up as we go along.



Just finished with Jack. Ready to roll!


----------



## Lidgar (Apr 30, 2022)

*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 3/3 Ammo 20/20


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 30, 2022)

*Colonel* AC19* HP 66/66 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Story Threads are up!

Group One Story Thread
Group Two Story Thread

Test my links for me!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

@Tonguez Should I be using one of those polar bears as the icon for your wildshape?


----------



## Tonguez (May 1, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Tonguez Should I be using one of those polar bears as the icon for your wildshape?



Yes Polar bear would be better


Spoiler: maybe?


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 1, 2022)

*Valda *AC 19* HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP 15 RUNEdc15 SW 1/1 AS 1/1 GM 4/4 CR 1/1 FR 1/1 SR 1/1 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

So, one of my thinking is that none of you have met before you do in the Cairn, but if any of you want to have known each other (or met on the road) just say so. Heck, just post it, and we'll roll with it.

As always, if you have any questions, requests, comments, criticisms, or whatever, just post them here (or PM me if its sensitive). I welcome all and any feedback. Don't be shy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> *Valda *AC 19* HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP 15 RUNEdc15 SW 1/1 AS 1/1 GM 4/4 CR 1/1 FR 1/1 SR 1/1 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1



What's RS? I might be a bit slow this evening.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 1, 2022)

That is Runic Shield. Can be used prof times per long rest to reroll an enemy's attack roll against other allies.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> That is Runic Shield. Can be used prof times per long rest to reroll an enemy's attack roll against other allies.




Ooh! Nice.


----------



## Tonguez (May 1, 2022)

Kahru StormBear AC15 HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 3/3 WS 2/2 Rage 3/3


----------



## Maxperson (May 1, 2022)

*Kaligan *AC 18* HP 76/76 PP 14 HD 9/9 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 SW 1/1 ID 1/1

PD = psionic dice
DT = Detect Thoughts
TK = Telekinesis
AS = Action Surge
SW = Second Wind
ID = Indomitable


----------



## Blue (May 1, 2022)

Sorry for the slow reply - we do a big strategy (minimal luck, not wargaming) board game meetup on the 5th Saturday of every month, which works out to be about four times a year but easy to schedule in advance.  This was the first in-person in a long time and went from 10am until about midnight.  Many games played and much fun to be had.

@FitzTheRuke  Thanks for the time spent in figuring the groups.  When you mentioned "second" healer, I was mentally like "Eoghen has Healing Word and nothing else" - he has no out-of-combat healing besides Song of Rest which requires a short rest.

*Eoghen* AC 15 HP 75/75 PP 19 HD 9/9 BI 5/5 SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 dm1/1 ds1/1 HS4/4

BI = Bardic Inspiration (short rest recovery)
dm = Detect Magic (1 free use per day from Firbolg)
ds = Disguise Self (1 free use per day from Firbolg)
HS = Hidden Step (PROF uses per day from Firbolg)

In the Rogue's Gallery I also put name & link to the group Eoghen is in.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

First Awesome Post Award goes to @TerraDave ! (Honourable runner-up to @Blue )


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Anyone who has been reading the Story Thread(s) has probably figured out - I'm going to try to give each of you your own personal Quest. Technically, you don't have to take it. I've just generally assumed that you will. If you feel otherwise, you can refuse. I'll try and make another one for you. Or you can just shirk your duties and never bother with it. It's up to you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Blue said:


> Sorry for the slow reply - we do a big strategy (minimal luck, not wargaming) board game meetup on the 5th Saturday of every month, which works out to be about four times a year but easy to schedule in advance.  This was the first in-person in a long time and went from 10am until about midnight.  Many games played and much fun to be had.
> 
> @FitzTheRuke  Thanks for the time spent in figuring the groups.  When you mentioned "second" healer, I was mentally like "Eoghen has Healing Word and nothing else" - he has no out-of-combat healing besides Song of Rest which requires a short rest.
> 
> ...




I just realized that you've been spelling his name Eogh*e*n while I have it as Eogh*a*n. (Though I think you have it my way in the RG). I've made an Icon spelled my way, so if it doesn't make a difference to you... can we go with an "a"? (If it does, I'll fix it).

Edit: Also, Healing Word counts as a healer in my book! The most useful use of healing is to wake the dying, after all. Song of rest is useful too. Point is, a Bard and a Druid can, in a pinch, replace a Cleric (while doing their own thing too).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

By the way, I should mention to anyone who spent money on a healing potion. I am "for free" upgrading them all to Potions of Greater Healing. (So 4d4+4 healing). Still not much, but better.


----------



## Blue (May 1, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I just realized that you've been spelling his name Eogh*e*n while I have it as Eogh*a*n. (Though I think you have it my way in the RG). I've made an Icon spelled my way, so if it doesn't make a difference to you... can we go with an "a"? (If it does, I'll fix it).
> 
> Edit: Also, Healing Word counts as a healer in my book! The most useful use of healing is to wake the dying, after all. Song of rest is useful too. Point is, a Bard and a Druid can, in a pinch, replace a Cleric (while doing their own thing too).



_shame_  On my character sheet I put together while building, I have been spelling it the same way as you, and have been misremembering my own character's spelling since.    So you're way is just fine, since that's the right way.


----------



## Maxperson (May 1, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> By the way, I should mention to anyone who spent money on a healing potion. I am "for free" upgrading them all to Potions of Greater Healing. (So 4d4+4 healing). Still not much, but better.



Doh! I still need to do my equipment.  Plumb forgot.  How much do we have to spend on stuff?


----------



## Tonguez (May 1, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> Doh! I still need to do my equipment.  Plumb forgot.  How much do we have to spend on stuff?



Two +1 magic items or equivalent (DM approval) and 500gp in mundane equipment (and healing potions).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> Doh! I still need to do my equipment.  Plumb forgot.  How much do we have to spend on stuff?



Uh... I think I said 500gp? I didn't mention the potions before, so you can pay 50gp for them, but you get the better ones. I also told people that they could have two magic items (I said +1, but people have been grabbing this and that. Just don't get carried away power-wise).

Edit. Beat to it. That's right.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Haw. Joke's on me. Turns out, it's not _easy_ to come up with TWELVE personal quests! Who knew?


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 1, 2022)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

I'm going to make my life easy and go with mountain dwarf instead of tortle. Question regarding HP, is it max at 1st and then average rounded up/level (i.e 4/lvl for sorcerers)?

If you don't mind, I'll start interacting in the IC thread as I build my character (I'm sticking to a single class aberrant mind sorcerer, magic items will be a +1 half plate & a +1 Bloodwell Vial, feats will likely be Telekinetic, magic adept & inspiring leader to give the party some temp HP). Note that I resisted the urge for 1 level of forge cleric for 22 ac without shield spell, I did promise to stick to the 60-80% optimized character range ;-)

I've never played a 9th level caster, so going through the spells will take me a while so I'd rather start RPing rather than delay things.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> I'm going to make my life easy and go with mountain dwarf instead of tortle. Question regarding HP, is it max at 1st and then average rounded up/level (i.e 4/lvl for sorcerers)?
> 
> ...




Yes on the HP. Thanks for not having a 22 AC. That _would_ probably make my eyes cross. Yes, if you name the character you can jump in right away. I've been establishing that the dwarves abandoned these hills "a hundred years ago" and went "into the mountains" (this makes the difference between a hill dwarf and a mountain dwarf purely incidental story-wise. I have some more ideas for the dwarves, so I'm glad you're playing one. You've left the mountains for (what the humans will consider) the first time in living memory. It's a big deal. (It's possible that you've been to these hills before, but not for awhile - we can talk about it).


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 2, 2022)

Sorry guys weekends are bad for me. I'll try and get my first post up tonight. If I can't I'll have a post up tomorrow morning.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Sorry guys weekends are bad for me. I'll try and get my first post up tonight. If I can't I'll have a post up tomorrow morning.



No worries. While I want to keep the momentum up, there's no huge rush. We'll just keep RPing bits and bobs in the IC until everyone has a chance to post, and then push stuff forward to the steading.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yes on the HP. Thanks for not having a 22 AC. That _would_ probably make my eyes cross. Yes, if you name the character you can jump in right away. I've been establishing that the dwarves abandoned these hills "a hundred years ago" and went "into the mountains" (this makes the difference between a hill dwarf and a mountain dwarf purely incidental story-wise. I have some more ideas for the dwarves, so I'm glad you're playing one. You've left the mountains for (what the humans will consider) the first time in living memory. It's a big deal. (It's possible that you've been to these hills before, but not for awhile - we can talk about it).




Cool, very glad to have this hook (seriously, this makes the "standard" races stand out, much easier to integrate).
The character's done, except for the spells. There's a lot of choice and Sorcerers have to narrow things down drastically!

Digging deeper, it's a bit surprising that the Aberrant Mind sorcerer is Cha based. Most bonus spells & abilities target Int or Wis, so you'd figure they wouldn't key off Cha. Go figure. So if two aberrant mind sorcerers face one another, especially under level 6, they'll be very vulnerable because their int and will saves will be bad. Pretty strange. Anyways, it is what it is.

Now I have to decide if I'll go with my default dwarf character name (Gimlak Silverbeard) or find another "creative" name. Decisions, decisions ;-)

Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Cool, very glad to have this hook (seriously, this makes the "standard" races stand out, much easier to integrate).
> The character's done, except for the spells. There's a lot of choice and Sorcerers have to narrow things down drastically!
> 
> Digging deeper, it's a bit surprising that the Aberrant Mind sorcerer is Cha based. Most bonus spells & abilities target Int or Wis, so you'd figure they wouldn't key off Cha. Go figure. So if two aberrant mind sorcerers face one another, especially under level 6, they'll be very vulnerable because their int and will saves will be bad. Pretty strange. Anyways, it is what it is.
> ...




I guess your ego overpowers their id. But yeah, it would be a whatchyacallit, "whoever wins initiative wins" if two of them went up against each other. Which is even funnier, in that it means the one with the highest dex. It's not even the fastest mind! The fastest body wins the mind-duel!


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I guess your ego overpowers their id. But yeah, it would be a whatchyacallit, "whoever wins initiative wins" if two of them went up against each other. Which is even funnier, in that it means the one with the highest dex. It's not even the fastest mind! The fastest body wins the mind-duel!



I guess I’ll need to bump my character’s dex! ;-)

It’s 27 point buy, right? 
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> I guess I’ll need to bump my character’s dex! ;-)
> 
> It’s 27 point buy, right?
> Cheers,
> ...



Yup. I usually call it "Standard Array, but you can move some points around using point buy". (I think I'm trying to avoid characters with multiple dump stats). I dunno. I'm so far from an optimizer that I don't even really recognize what OP looks like until it's too late. That's why I'm trying to get you guys to police yourselves.


----------



## Maxperson (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Haw. Joke's on me. Turns out, it's not _easy_ to come up with TWELVE personal quests! Who knew?



Well, someone needs to dig the privy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> Well, someone needs to dig the privy.



I truly broke out laughing. Thanks for that.


----------



## TerraDave (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> First Awesome Post Award goes to @TerraDave ! (Honourable runner-up to @Blue )




Thanks. You gave us a strong opening. 

AC 13/16 (with MA) HP 56/56 PP 16 HD 9/9 SSdc16 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 Wand 7/7 Luck 3/3


----------



## Tonguez (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Uh... I think I said 500gp? I didn't mention the potions before, so you can pay 50gp for them, but you get the better ones. I also told people that they could have two magic items (I said +1, but people have been grabbing this and that. Just don't get carried away power-wise).
> 
> Edit. Beat to it. That's right.




So Im looking at the Staff of the Woodlands as a magic item that will give me some non-combat utility - would that be acceptable?









						Staff of the Woodlands
					

This staff can be wielded as a magic quarterstaff that grants a +2 bonus to attack and damage rolls made with it. While holding it, you h...




					www.dndbeyond.com


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> So Im looking at the Staff of the Woodlands as a magic item that will give me some non-combat utility - would that be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm reluctant. It's a +2 thing, so it's more powerful than I'd like (that's a lot of spells and a lot of charges too!) Is there any lesser version? I could invent one, I suppose...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

You could have...

*The Staff of the Wooded Grove*
You gain a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls with this magic quarterstaff.
Additionally, while holding it you gain a +1 bonus to spell attack rolls.

While holding this staff, you can use an action to expend charges to cast one of the following spells, using your spell save DC: animal friendship (1 charge), speak with animals (1 charge); barkskin (2 charges); locate animals or plants (2 charges); pass without trace (2 charges); or speak with plants (3 charges).
The staff has 7 charges and regains 1d6+1 expended charges each dawn. When the last charge is expended, roll a d20. On a 1, the staff loses its magical properties.

Tree Form. As an action you can plant the staff in the earth and expend 1 charge, transforming it into a full-grown tree. The tree is 30 feet tall, has a 3-foot-wide trunk, and its highest branches fill a 10-foot radius. The tree looks ordinary but radiates faint transmutation magic if inspected with detect magic. By using an action to touch the tree and speak the staff’s command word, you can transform it back into a staff. Creatures in the tree fall when the staff reverts to its original form.

I'll let you have this toned-down version if you like. Still darn powerful.


----------



## Tonguez (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> You could have...
> 
> *The Staff of the Wooded Grove*
> You gain a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls with this magic quarterstaff.
> ...



You sir are amazing - I’ll take it as a blessing
I did think that Awaken was a bit OP and was willing to forgo the second magic item too. So thank you for being a great DM


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Still toying with the idea of running one of the groups through the TFtYP version of the adventure and one through the 4e Dungeon Magazine version (in 5e though, obviously). 

What do you all think? Should I do it? Anyone from either group have a preference? (I know that you probably don't know either version). They _are_ similar, but there are some notable differences. 

It would just be an interesting experiment. (This whole thing is an interesting experiment, really)


----------



## Tonguez (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Still toying with the idea of running one of the groups through the TFtYP version of the adventure and one through the 4e Dungeon Magazine version (in 5e though, obviously).
> 
> What do you all think? Should I do it? Anyone from either group have a preference? (I know that you probably don't know either version). They _are_ similar, but there are some notable differences.
> 
> It would just be an interesting experiment. (This whole thing is an interesting experiment, really)



Workload is the critical factor for You - do you have the time and energy to have fun with it? Running games Online is hardwork and our games should not cause You any stress.

with that caveat if you think you can have fun running different iterations and they are different enough to be worth the split effort then sure, it would be cool to see how the parallels and contrasts play out


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 2, 2022)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

I'm having fun doing some theory crafting for my mind controller.

Am I wrong that with calm emotions (with heightened + silvery barbs to ensure it sticks, if necessary), combined with skill expert (Charisma, with expertise in persuasion) and the help of magical guidance (1 sorcery point to reroll skill check), a character would be able to change a hostile creature's attitude to friendly fairly easily? Note that normally, one can't do this without long social interactions (unlikely during a fight), but calm emotions opens the door to it. 

Calm emotions has never been on my radar, but it looks like a fun spell!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hriston (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Still toying with the idea of running one of the groups through the TFtYP version of the adventure and one through the 4e Dungeon Magazine version (in 5e though, obviously).
> 
> What do you all think? Should I do it? Anyone from either group have a preference? (I know that you probably don't know either version). They _are_ similar, but there are some notable differences.
> 
> It would just be an interesting experiment. (This whole thing is an interesting experiment, really)



I’m not familiar with either version. Full disclosure: I read through G1 sometime in the early eighties, but never played it and don’t remember much at all. My preference would be for whichever one is closer to the original (TftYP, I imagine?) because that’s the sort of experience I’m after.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 2, 2022)

Quinn AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 2/2 GB 4/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1

WS = Wild Shape
GB = Guiding Bolt
CO = Cosmic Omen
ET = Eerie Token
DS = Disguise Self
H = Hex
MS = Misty Step
Ba = Bane


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 2, 2022)

*Doc *AC14 HP 84/84 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 +Spells: 2/2 *Wails: 4/4 +Curse: 1/1 *Past Life:4/4 +Whispers:1/1
+=Short Rest
*=Long Rest


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> I'm having fun doing some theory crafting for my mind controller.
> 
> ...




My only issue with this is, ask yourself: 

Is it going to be fun for the other players? (This sounds like you might be able to derail the entire adventure using it - maybe. Is it going to make everyone else (in particular players that made characters that want to bash giant heads) stand around while you end combats peacefully? (I mean, I love RPing monsters and writing dialogue, so it'll probably be okay for _me_). OR... is it going to make you a fun and useful part of the group?


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Edit: Also, Healing Word counts as a healer in my book! The most useful use of healing is to wake the dying, after all. Song of rest is useful too. Point is, a Bard and a Druid can, in a pinch, replace a Cleric (while doing their own thing too).



...and some clerics have no interest in healing.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 2, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> ...and some clerics have no interest in healing.




ya gotta think that a Warpriest of Gruumsh has better things to do than heal the .... _weak_.

@FitzTheRuke Question for you- how do you handle Hex? Given that a few of us have it (me, Vlad, maybe others?) I want to make sure I'm in-line with the table understanding. Is it assumed to be the "cast when you get up, and 'always on' until concentration break or spell runs out" version, or it the "cast in combat and must have new combat target and therefore ends at end of combat" version? Or something in-between? 

I know that there are strong pro- and con- arguments regarding the spell, and I don't care how we are understanding it- just want to make sure I use it correctly if/when I use it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Notes on Style:

Hey, I want you all to know, (in case you find it intimidating) that just because I'm writing in third-person past-tense, doesn't mean that I expect you to do it too. By all means, if you _enjoy_ it (like I do), please do! But just know that there's no _expectation_ of such. The only reason I am writing that way (as opposed to, say, second person present ("You see a giant...") that is the standard for D&D, is because I find it easier to write that way in PBP.

You'll find I have three "voices" in my posts. My Narrator (discussed above); My DM (the voice of authority you will find in GM-boxes) and the "real me" (which you will find in OOC boxes, or here, speaking to you directly of the mechanical or fiddly bits of the game).

I'd like it if in the Story Thread you use OOC boxes when you're discussing the fiddly bits, too. But do whatever you find the most fun/easy for your own narration. If you like to write like I do, go ahead, but if you prefer first-person ("I check under the rug!") like "normal" D&D... go ahead. That's fine.

Also... your posts don't have to be long winded. If you don't have time (or desire!) to write something big, a quick note will let me know that you're still playing, and I will move things along. It's all voluntary.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> ya gotta think that a Warpriest of Gruumsh has better things to do than heal the .... _weak_.
> 
> @FitzTheRuke Question for you- how do you handle Hex? Given that a few of us have it (me, Vlad, maybe others?) I want to make sure I'm in-line with the table understanding. Is it assumed to be the "cast when you get up, and 'always on' until concentration break or spell runs out" version, or it the "cast in combat and must have new combat target and therefore ends at end of combat" version? Or something in-between?
> 
> I know that there are strong pro- and con- arguments regarding the spell, and I don't care how we are understanding it- just want to make sure I use it correctly if/when I use it.



I'd say cast it in combat, because it would be terribly rude to Hex an innocent target first thing in the morning (what did that field mouse do to you that you'd want to 'curse' it?) but you can concentrate on it past the end of combat up to your duration.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'd say cast it in combat, because it would be terribly rude to Hex an innocent target first thing in the morning (what did that field mouse do to you that you'd want to 'curse' it?) but you can concentrate on it past the end of combat up to your duration.




So you're saying I can't carry around a box full of small fluffy bunnies I hex each morning and then ritually sacrifice so I can have the spell up and ready to go.  You are no fun.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> So you're saying I can't carry around a box full of small fluffy bunnies I hex each morning and then ritually sacrifice so I can have the spell up and ready to go.  You are no fun.




Well, you _can_, you just have to be aware of what it says about your character!

Aside: As a storyteller, my biggest issue with optimizers that take a one-level dip in Warlock is how many of them give no thought at all to the fact that their character "sold their soul" for that one-level worth of power. (Or at least it seems like they give no thought at all to it). Cheap souls, we D&D players have, when it's convenient for us.


----------



## Maxperson (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'd say cast it in combat, because it would be terribly rude to Hex an innocent target first thing in the morning (what did that field mouse do to you that you'd want to 'curse' it?) but you can concentrate on it past the end of combat up to your duration.



I'm pretty sure that the lion that ate my favorite valet for breakfast this morning had a thorn in its paw when I went to sleep.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> My only issue with this is, ask yourself:
> 
> Is it going to be fun for the other players? (This sounds like you might be able to derail the entire adventure using it - maybe. Is it going to make everyone else (in particular players that made characters that want to bash giant heads) stand around while you end combats peacefully? (I mean, I love RPing monsters and writing dialogue, so it'll probably be okay for _me_). OR... is it going to make you a fun and useful part of the group?



No worries, I'm self censoring ;-)

I've posted my character, and have stuck with spells that fit a psion (I'm flavouring the the elemental cantrips as a form of telekinesis/molecular agitation for the fire - ditto for prestidigitation). I've skipped the all powerful polymorph because it didn't fit the psionic feel. Still thinking of a way to get banishment (a form of forced teleportation) though and swapping out another spell, but that may not happen - I think he'll be effective enough already.

My level 6 Aberrant mind sorcerer/Eloquence bard 3 will be for another time (what's interesting about psionic spells from aberrant mind sorc (level 6), is that you can still swap the higher level slots when multiclassing with a caster for spell points - that's A LOT of undetectable mind control spells!). I even resisted taking 2 level of war mage for the +4 reaction bonus to saves, available EACH ROUND! Damn my optimizing mind.

I'm still going through the equipment. @FitzTheRuke, Do you use any specific pricing list for common magical items & potions? For example, something like the Cast off armor property, and other common magic items. I'm having a hard time getting to 500 gp (actually, 525 gp because of noble).

Story concept: the Dwarves were asked for help. They've up to now been removed from the surface realms, but Gimlak answered that call at his father's request, for glory, his clan's name, and to reclaim Dwarven lands to create his own stronghold. Please feel free to add fluff and hooks.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> No worries, I'm self censoring ;-)
> 
> I've posted my character, and have stuck with spells that fit a psion (I'm flavouring the the elemental cantrips as a form of telekinesis/molecular agitation for the fire - ditto for prestidigitation). I've skipped the all powerful polymorph because it didn't fit the psionic feel. Still thinking of a way to get banishment (a form of forced teleportation) though and swapping out another spell, but that may not happen - I think he'll be effective enough already.
> 
> ...



You can grab common potions (or other consumables) for 100gp. Healing potions are 50gp, but I've offered to make them the Greater kind. Otherwise, let's leave off buying magic items.

EDIT: Get me a picture of your character, and if you don't mind, when you're getting him done, drop parts of his RG under spoiler tags to stop the post from being too big (not that anyone comes after you, though there theoretically could be replacement characters...)


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> You can grab common potions (or other consumables) for 100gp. Healing potions are 50gp, but I've offered to make them the Greater kind. Otherwise, let's leave off buying magic items.
> 
> EDIT: Get me a picture of your character, and if you don't mind, when you're getting him done, drop parts of his RG under spoiler tags to stop the post from being too big (not that anyone comes after you, though there theoretically could be replacement characters...)



Will do for the spoiler tags.
I'll grab a few greater healing potions (for 50gp?)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

So... I started to work on creating a "pure" Tales from the Yawning Portal version to run one of the groups through (I was thinking G1) and... I can't do it.

Not because it's too much work, but because... I think it wouldn't be as good. 

I've started a thread to discuss WHY, but I'm afraid you all should avoid it (spoilers). 

You'll just have to trust me for now (even those of you who might have a negative opinion of 4e and wonder why I could possibly find something worthwhile hidden therein - trust me, it is not about anything that has anything to do with that edition but about my experience (36 years of regular play!) on what makes a good adventure. 

Rest assured, we will be playing 5e. And what I present to you will be better this way.


----------



## Maxperson (May 3, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> So... I started to work on creating a "pure" Tales from the Yawning Portal version to run one of the groups through (I was thinking G1) and... I can't do it.
> 
> Not because it's too much work, but because... I think it wouldn't be as good.
> 
> ...



Heh.  My issues with 4e were some of the mechanics that I couldn't look past, not the stories.  I have no issue with using the 4e version in part or in whole.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> Heh.  My issues with 4e were some of the mechanics that I couldn't look past, not the stories.  I have no issue with using the 4e version in part or in whole.



Funny thing for me is, while I agree with some of the criticisms of 4e, I liked much of it - but generally NOT the adventures (I mean, I ran all of them, just like I have nearly all of the 5e ones - I just thought most of them were terrible). Late 4e adventures were getting much better (IIRC, this version of AtG was "late" in 4e's run. Either way, it was by Perkins, who is IMO pretty good.)

For the record, they're only different by some of the details. It would probably be a bigger difference between the two if you had a different DM for the same one, than it would if you had me running both of them, if that makes sense.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Looks like Group 1 is ready to go. (I know I still need to give Quinn a personal mission... I'll ponder it.) Feel free to ask more questions before you leave, but we'll head to the steading soon.

Group 2... still need @Steve Gorak 's dwarf to appear and @JustinCase 's yuan-ti. I'm sure Lord Falldur would like more adventurer's to appear... but he's going to have to be content with six, poor fellow.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 3, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Looks like Group 1 is ready to go. (I know I still need to give Quinn a personal mission... I'll ponder it.) Feel free to ask more questions before you leave, but we'll head to the steading soon.
> 
> Group 2... still need @Steve Gorak 's dwarf to appear and @JustinCase 's yuan-ti. I'm sure Lord Falldur would like more adventurer's to appear... but he's going to have to be content with six, poor fellow.




Little Lord Fauntleroy…. erm, Falldur can certainly give Doc a personal mission. 

Unless Doc scared the words right  out of him ….


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Little Lord Fauntleroy…. erm, Falldur can certainly give Doc a personal mission.
> 
> Unless Doc scared the words right  out of him ….




I was thinking Doc already had a personal mission. The reason he's here. I just haven't figured out what that IS yet. (But it's probably enough side-story for him). So yeah, I think Falldur's too intimidated by him to ask him for anything (other than "go kill some giants and find out what they're up to" (which is EVERYONE's primary mission.)

EDIT: In other words, Doc's Quest:* Figure out why he's here* in this strange new world.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Note to self: I have to remember to make sure that both groups are given the same information... for the most part.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 3, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> ). So yeah, I think Falldur's too intimidated by him to ask him for anything (other than "go kill some giants and find out what they're up to" (which is EVERYONE's primary mission.)




In Doc’s professional opinion, once they’re all dead, what they’re up to doesn’t need any figurin’.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 3, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Group 2... still need @Steve Gorak 's dwarf to appear and @JustinCase 's yuan-ti. I'm sure Lord Falldur would like more adventurer's to appear... but he's going to have to be content with six, poor fellow.



Done! I’ll hunt for a character pic tomorrow and will wrap up the equipment.
Cheers.

Sg


----------



## Blue (May 3, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'd like it if in the Story Thread you use OOC boxes when you're discussing the fiddly bits, too. But do whatever you find the most fun/easy for your own narration. If you like to write like I do, go ahead, but if you prefer first-person ("I check under the rug!") like "normal" D&D... go ahead. That's fine.



Sorry for the stupid question, how do I do the OOC boxes?


----------



## Blue (May 3, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke Just thinking about sneaking in and it leads me to a mechanical question.  Whatever you say is fine, I'm just asking so I know what you use.  When a whole party is sneaking, do you use group checks (phb 175) where half or more needs to succeed, or individual checks where any one failure can alert the guards?  (Or something else.)

Again, absolutely fine with whatever you do, just trying to plan ahead.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Blue said:


> @FitzTheRuke Just thinking about sneaking in and it leads me to a mechanical question.  Whatever you say is fine, I'm just asking so I know what you use.  When a whole party is sneaking, do you use group checks (phb 175) where half or more needs to succeed, or individual checks where any one failure can alert the guards?  (Or something else.)
> 
> Again, absolutely fine with whatever you do, just trying to plan ahead.



Group. Sneaking in is a definite possibility. All options are on the table and if I think an option would be foolish, I will give in-story hints that will give you warning. Still, dice will fall where they may. (Failures in a group check might cause complications, but not sudden-and-full failures).


----------



## Lidgar (May 3, 2022)

Blue said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, how do I do the OOC boxes?



I’d like to know this too. I think I figured out the rest, including sharing dice rolls.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 3, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *Colonel* AC19* HP 66/66 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2.




Corrected version (with apologies):

*Colonel* AC19* HP 66/66 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 3, 2022)

[ ooc] at the beginning (without that extra space) and [ /ooc] at the end (ditto).

To make it collapse, [ spoiler] or [ spoiler=Name] and [ /spoiler] at the end.

produces: 








*OOC:*


This.








Spoiler



This.





Spoiler: Example



This.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Alright, Group 1 is off to the steading. Group 2 will hopefully be caught up soon.

Notes for Group 1: I assume that some of you can make a two mile trip (by air), three by ground, in much less time than an hour. It's up to you if you want to leave the others behind or walk with them to get to know them better. We can insert some scouting ahead if you like, or we can take it from here (I assume you will scout around). Feel free to discuss it in character, or here out of character. Or both!

At this point, though, if we're going to speak about any story specifics here, we might want to use spoiler tags for the other group. Kobold has kindly pointed out how to do it in the post above.

General discussion can continue without, of course.


----------



## JustinCase (May 3, 2022)

Sorry, weekends are usually offline for me... and yesterday was too busy a day. But here I am.

I still need to add gear and spells, but I'll at least post an introduction in the IC.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Sorry, weekends are usually offline for me... and yesterday was too busy a day. But here I am.
> 
> I still need to add gear and spells, but I'll at least post an introduction in the IC.




I'm the opposite. Weekends (though that would be Sunday-Monday for me) are when I have the _most_ time to post. Tuesdays I have the least. (game and comic stock arriving, night time IRL D&D and whisky).

So if I seem a lot slower to respond today, you now know why. (Still, I may find some time this evening or tomorrow morning, so I won't be completely absent!)


----------



## Blue (May 4, 2022)

*OOC:*


Testing linking in a die roller.
Test of two checks with advantage and a +5 mod.:
2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [7, 9]+5 = 14
2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [12, 12]+5 = 17






For any other PbP newbies like me, I used a verified roller at CoyoteCode Dice Roller v. 2.0 and it gives you the BB code to paste in.  I then slightly corrected the formatting.  And wrapped the whole thing in ooc tags.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

I was gonna ask... anyone *not* know how to post rolls? @Blue, that is perfect. Exactly how I like it.


----------



## Tonguez (May 4, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Sorry, weekends are usually offline for me... and yesterday was too busy a day. But here I am.
> 
> I still need to add gear and spells, but I'll at least post an introduction in the IC.




heya, just so Im clear ic - despite being Yuanti your pc appears to be
 human, so I wouldnt be able to pick up any snakeyness?

Same question for @Kobold Stew too: is the Colonel grey skinned but otherwise human-passing?

Doc has the spooky ex-human weirdness
A Dwarf seems like the least of my concerns


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 4, 2022)

The Colonel is blue-grey skinnned but otherwise appears human.


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I was gonna ask... anyone *not* know how to post rolls? @Blue, that is perfect. Exactly how I like it.



No more built in die roller. I guess that was a while ago.

I could use the coyote code. Could also do roll20 screen shots. Or something else?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> No more built in die roller. I guess that was a while ago.
> 
> I could use the coyote code. Could also do roll20 screen shots. Or something else?




Yeah, I miss the old built-in. You can do whatever you want, but coyote is easiest. Orokos is fine, too. Just post 'em in your OOC blocks.

Speaking of rolling: I know some people are reluctant to roll any check at all, without the DM asking for it. To avoid back-and-forth, it's best in PBP that if you think I _might_ ask for a roll, just roll it. Post it. If I don't think that you needed a roll, you will auto-succeed. Mostly, I use rolls for relative-success when describing things. Roll. Roll ALOT! It won't hurt you. At worst, it will make things exciting. Trust me.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 4, 2022)

I use Dice Roller • Orokos.com for my rolls. It does the same thing as the roller Blue posted. I just perfer it's formatting. On that note I need to roll for my Cosmic Omen feature.

Cosmic Omens Weal or Woe roll: 1d6 *4*

So even is Weal which let's me add a d6 to someone's roll as a reaction.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I use Dice Roller • Orokos.com for my rolls. It does the same thing as the roller Blue posted. I just perfer it's formatting. On that note I need to roll for my Cosmic Omen feature.
> 
> Cosmic Omens Weal or Woe roll: 1d6 *4*
> 
> So even is Weal which let's me add a d6 to someone's roll as a reaction.




Reactions are the worst in PBP. So we don't have to retcon when we can avoid it, try to get ahead of that as much as possible. I mean, don't worry too much about it - we'll figure it out. But definitely try to keep on top of it. I haven't played a lot of PBP at this high a level (not at all, I think) but hopefully we'll figure it out.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 4, 2022)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

I did a second pass with my character. The picture is up as requested, and I think I'm done with the equipment. I also tweaked the spells. He's very psion oriented, I hope he is effective! I’ll likely do a final pass tomorrow.
FYI, I hope he'll get to use Geas, looks like a really fun spell (I have ideas to set it up ;-)

I wanted to ask you, are you playing with the optional magical guidance sorcerer feature (see below)? I’ve assumed that yes, so I included dispel magic and counter spell in Gimlak’s spell selection (he’d be rather potent at them). If you prefer not to allow this, I’d be more than happy, this way he’d suck at counter spelling (no proficiency in arcana, so can’t recognize the spells being cast) and I’d be free to pick 2 other spells.

Magical Guidance (Optional)​When you reach 5th level, you can tap into your inner wellspring of magic to try and conjure success from failure. When you make an ability check that fails, you can spend 1 sorcery point to reroll the d20, and you must use the new roll, potentially turning the failure into a success.

Thanks and cheers,

Sg


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2022)

Arcana test: 1d20+8=20

Not a bad result.


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke 

What about perception or investigation? Character searches a chest...There will be a lot of this. Also, stealth. Do we do that, do you?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> I wanted to ask you, are you playing with the optional magical guidance sorcerer feature (see below)? I’ve assumed that yes, so I included dispel magic and counter spell in Gimlak’s spell selection (he’d be rather potent at them). If you prefer not to allow this, I’d be more than happy, this way he’d suck at counter spelling (no proficiency in arcana, so can’t recognize the spells being cast) and I’d be free to pick 2 other spells.
> 
> Magical Guidance (Optional)​




Magical Guidance is fine. You're pretty much always going to meta-know what spells are cast, because you won't know I cast them until I post that I do (and I'm not going to say "the caster starts to cast something mysterious... I'll just tell you what they cast).  It's yet another reason why reactions can be problematic in PBP. We'll just have to do our best to keep metagaming to a minimum, but also not worry about it too much.



TerraDave said:


> @FitzTheRuke
> 
> What about perception or investigation? Character searches a chest...There will be a lot of this. Also, stealth. Do we do that, do you?




If you want to make a check, just roll it. Just don't expect that you know what happened until I describe it. After all, you don't know what the dc is. Maybe a 5 will get you something? It's possible. (I tend to thing of rolls in degrees of success. Sometimes a 5 is an abject failure, sure, but sometimes it's a partial success. The main thing is, I have enough work to do - roll your own checks. I don't want to be responsible for your rolls. (That said, if you ask for something, but don't roll it, I might just roll for you, rather than ask you to roll it, to avoid back-and-forth. Nothing slows PBP down like back-and-forth.)

Obviously, I have a DM-style, but my IRL "style" is a little different (by necessity) than my PBP style. There's a few tweaks to how we all might prefer to play that we need to do to keep things moving in PBP. 

For example, I would normally not tell you what your character thinks in a face-to-face game. I'd let you do that. But sometimes, here, I'll make a post that sounds like I'm saying what your character thinks of something. Don't get me wrong: YOU are the final arbitrator of what your character thinks. I'm just trying to quickly relay some information to you, by having your character think about it. You are free to choose to reverse any conclusions I seem to have suggested, if you think your character would react to the information differently than I've said!

To me, rule #1 is "Play nice with others". To do this, we have to be open to discussion. There are no stupid questions. Hit me with any feedback you choose. I can take it.


----------



## JustinCase (May 4, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> heya, just so Im clear ic - despite being Yuanti your pc appears to be
> human, so I wouldnt be able to pick up any snakeyness?
> 
> Same question for @Kobold Stew too: is the Colonel grey skinned but otherwise human-passing?
> ...




Well, his snakey features are hidden beneath his clothes, but I’m sure with a high Wis or perception one can discern clues as to whether he’s completely human or not. Opening his mouth when smelling, blinking only rarely; that sort of thing.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 5, 2022)

hey folks, 

So I'm done with Gimlak's spells. Sorcerers are a bit painful with the spell limitations and I get into the problem of over analyzing.
I was enamored with Geas, but my character is not evil, and charming 30 giants, one per day for 30 days will be annoying (I had the fun thought of casting invisibility, getting into their stronghold, hiding, then improved invisibility then subtle geas), and besides the 5d10 damage for not following the order won't be enough of an incentive for them to obey, so kind of futile. It would work much better in a humanoid village (one day, mouhahaha ;-)

I picked banishment instead, looking forward to seeing it in play. I also went back to metamagic adept (didn't use the +2 asi), so get ready for some twinning fun (actually quickened mind sliver + heighten save or suck spell and silvery barbs as a reaction could also be fun to make sure something lands (like suggestion ;-).
So unless someone finds a huge problem, that'll be him. Please let me know if I missed something on his character sheet, I did it in a hurry, and higher level spellcasters take a long time!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Blue (May 5, 2022)

So as an interesting bit of Firbolg lore, they don't use names among themselves.  So they go with what others have called them, or if asked will pick something usually something Elvish.

So Eoghan is a picked name, and Deep Well is a name someone else called him in the past.  And Valda just called him "Tall One", so I used that to describe him.  Figured it would be thematic for a firbolg to just pick up whatever others are referring to him as.

But I realized that may make it hard for others to follow, since for other characters that go by multiple names it's in their Rogue's Gallery.

Should I keep it up, or standardize on Eoghan and "the firbolg"?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

Blue said:


> So as an interesting bit of Firbolg lore, they don't use names among themselves.  So they go with what others have called them, or if asked will pick something usually something Elvish.
> 
> So Eoghan is a picked name, and Deep Well is a name someone else called him in the past.  And Valda just called him "Tall One", so I used that to describe him.  Figured it would be thematic for a firbolg to just pick up whatever others are referring to him as.
> 
> ...



I say use it until we get used to it!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

On pacing and momentum: 

I know I told you that a "couple of posts a week" would do, but I'm currently trying to keep the momentum up and we'll be going a little quicker than that if we can. I'll try to let everyone get a word in before I move a scene along, but if I'm ready to go, and you have yet to post, I might just move along (and assume that you're there, following along with the others). When you _do_ have time to post, just catch your character up, commenting on whatever you feel like, and we'll consider it inserted.

As usual, I welcome feedback and questions. We're only just getting started, but I hope you're enjoying it so far.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 5, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke

Thanks for getting the PBP group 2 moving! When in doubt, please feel free to move us along (esp. if you're waiting on me).

I am going to be posting shortly in it. In addition, I am going to make some minor edits to the character in the RG- the equipment is still mostly from the first version of Doc prior to our discussion, and I'm going to amend it to put it more in line with v.2. Nothing substantive- if anything, I am taking items off that are useful "adventuring" items but don't fit in with the character concept anymore.

ETA- I tend to post rarely on weekends, and I also will be likely unavailable the last two weeks of June; but I'll let you know when we get there.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

I've been using what I call "a quorum of two" (if two of you agree on an action and no one else has chimed in, I'll go with that action). It helps PBP move along. If you ever want to have _not_ gone along with something, feel free to say so and we'll do our best to fit that in. Sometimes PBP has events move a little bit out-of-order. We'll try to keep retcons to a minimum but sometimes it's inevitable.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 5, 2022)

Seriously?

I roll a 20 ... when I already had +16? 

I am a firm believer that there is an allotment of good rolls in an adventure, and I wasted one of mine. Superstitious? Maybe. But you know it to be true.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

I think the thing that characterizes the "old-school"-ness of this adventure is this: If you pay attention and think things through, you get a lot of benefit. If you rush in half-cocked, you will probably die. 

Somewhere around 3e (and 'worse' with 4e) the idea grew that you should be able to 'heroically' beat all encounters. This was (perhaps wrongly) called "balance". 

In this adventure, YOU (not me) have to balance the encounters. You can pick 'em apart a few at a time (most of the time...) or you can get the whole place at you at once. It's up to your choices (and a bit your rolls, and a bit of luck besides). 

Though, I'm on your side, here. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 5, 2022)

Hey, I’m here, but I’ll sent expecting things to move so fast (I like it!).

Before setting  out, especially since we had a couple of hours, Gimlak asked the other to join him for a few minutes in a circle. There he explained that he would bring out their inner power. He sang what seemed to be Mongolian throat singing as he spoke to them telepathically. After 10 minutes, everyone had 13 temp hp (reflavoured inspiring leader ;-)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey, I’m here, but I’ll sent expecting things to move so fast (I like it!).
> 
> Before setting  out, especially since we had a couple of hours, Gimlak asked the other to join him for a few minutes in a circle. There he explained that he would bring out their inner power. He sang what seemed to be Mongolian throat singing as he spoke to them telepathically. After 10 minutes, everyone had 13 temp hp (reflavoured inspiring leader ;-)




"This is how the dwarves get their reputation for being so tough!"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

LOL... Pass without Trace stealth checks absolutely _destroy_ hill giant's passive perceptions!


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 6, 2022)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

I picked my character's spell before I could see @JustinCase's spell selection. We both have clairvoyance, so if ok with you I'll swap it with hunger of hadar, which is the default for aberrant mind (minor issue, but no point in both having the same circumstantial spell).
Cheers,

SG


----------



## JustinCase (May 6, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> I picked my character's spell before I could see @JustinCase's spell selection. We both have clairvoyance, so if ok with you I'll swap it with hunger of hadar, which is the default for aberrant mind (minor issue, but no point in both having the same circumstantial spell).
> Cheers,
> ...




Oh, I forgot to look at your spell list before picking mine. I could change some if that fits better with you?


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 6, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Oh, I forgot to look at your spell list before picking mine. I could change some if that fits better with you?



Thanks for the offer but t’ont worry about it. Let’s make sure we synergies and not overlap too much (some overlap is fine especially with dispel magic and greater invisibility).
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

Just as a warning to you all - I own a comic and game store. Tomorrow is Free Comic Book Day. Usually standing room only in the store. I tell you this to let you know, I will probably not be seen for a nine-hour stretch. So if you want to see things move forward, post today. OtOH, If you want a break, you'll probably get it tomorrow!


----------



## Tonguez (May 7, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I roll a 20 ... when I already had +16?
> 
> I am a firm believer that there is an allotment of good rolls in an adventure, and I wasted one of mine. Superstitious? Maybe. But you know it to be true.



Did you just roll 20 twice in a row!!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> Did you just roll 20 twice in a row!!




Yeah. And when I had advantage on another roll I didn’t need a 20 on!!!!

The dice gods wills be getting their revenge on me when we enter combat, I fear.


----------



## Hriston (May 7, 2022)

Wait, are we considering a rope to be climbing gear that grants advantage on a climbing check?


----------



## TerraDave (May 7, 2022)

Hriston said:


> Wait, are we considering a rope to be climbing gear that grants advantage on a climbing check?



Yes, she gets a second check.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2022)

Hriston said:


> Wait, are we considering a rope to be climbing gear that grants advantage on a climbing check?



I rerolled it and got a 16, so she's fine.


----------



## Hriston (May 7, 2022)

Ah, okay. I saw that checks were being made with advantage, but it was unclear to me why that was happening. I thought they had a climber's kit or something.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2022)

Hriston said:


> Ah, okay. I saw that checks were being made with advantage, but it was unclear to me why that was happening. I thought they had a climber's kit or something.



I considered it the relevant part of a climbers kit for the task. Foot crampons would help too, and a harness, but close enough in this case.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

Exploration is the most difficult Pillar in PBP. First of all, it takes forever to do the usual table-talk discussion on "where do you want to go" or "what is the plan" - to facilitate this, everyone needs to be slightly less opinionated than they might normally be (go with the first or second plan) but then there's the danger of too _little_ discussion, if the first plan has flaws. Finding a balance is tricky. 

On the other hand, I find PBP nice that I can research and spend time thinking of a good description for things, which I don't get in IRL games, so exploration benefits from that. (Though not as much as social interaction, which I think does quite well in PBP - I enjoy writing dialogue.) 

Combat is neither here-nor-there. It works fine, with a few hiccups (reactions and complicated spells or abilities can cause a bit of trouble). Initiative is a pain, which is why I chose to just leave it out.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke PbP etiquette question:  When a scout sees something and has a way to communicate that back to the rest, should we wait on the a post from the player of the scout to know what was told us, or should we assume it's been communicated and post to keep things moving.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

Blue said:


> @FitzTheRuke PbP etiquette question:  When a scout sees something and has a way to communicate that back to the rest, should we wait on the a post from the player of the scout to know what was told us, or should we assume it's been communicated and post to keep things moving.




I would assume that it's communicated unless a player wants to opt-out on that. Also, I really don't expect players to post what they tell you beyond something like "Jack filled everyone in" - however, that post doesn't necessarily have to come in order with posts of others giving their opinion on the information, if that makes sense. If you _think_ Jack's certainly going to report, you could post "When Jack gave his report, Eoghan suggested..."

In general, it's best in PBP to play it as a "Yes, and..." or "Yes, but..." to everyone's posts, by "tweaking" the scene if you don't entirely agree with a previous post, but not outright denying it (as often as possible,, if that makes sense.)

The main thing is, we can't always wait around for someone else when we have a moment to post, so we should just go ahead and everyone should play nice with each other. If conflicts arise, we'll work it out.


----------



## Lidgar (May 8, 2022)

Blue said:


> @FitzTheRuke PbP etiquette question:  When a scout sees something and has a way to communicate that back to the rest, should we wait on the a post from the player of the scout to know what was told us, or should we assume it's been communicated and post to keep things moving.



Speaking for myself, it’s safe to assume that Jack is relaying everything he sees.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Speaking for myself, it’s safe to assume that Jack is relaying everything he sees.



This is how it should be, I think (though I would not argue with a player who feels differently) - it just makes things much easier.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 9, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> This is how it should be, I think (though I would not argue with a player who feels differently) - it just makes things much easier.




I feel this way as well for PbPs anyway.  It just makes life easier and prevents sitting around waiting for the one person who has the info to make a post.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 11, 2022)

Hey everyone, I'll respond here before in the IC thread. I am currently helping lead a study tour of Greece, and while i can read and post, I can't guarantee a response more than once a day, and I am  not going to impose a view since we're still trying to get a feel of each others' playstyles. I'll be more able to engage in 2 weeks. In the meantime, I'll continue to offer views, but I'm  not going to argue for them -- they make sense or they don't, and I weill follow the group. I am sorry this wasn't clear earlier.


----------



## Tonguez (May 11, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> Hey everyone, I'll respond here before in the IC thread. I am currently helping lead a study tour of Greece, and while i can read and post, I can't guarantee a response more than once a day, and I am  not going to impose a view since we're still trying to get a feel of each others' playstyles. I'll be more able to engage in 2 weeks. In the meantime, I'll continue to offer views, but I'm  not going to argue for them -- they make sense or they don't, and I weill follow the group. I am sorry this wasn't clear earlier.



 Thanks for that heads up , I was going to wait for your response, since the Colonel makes fpr a natural leader but knowing that real life is busy alleviates that. 
And damn jealous of you touring greece right now


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> And damn jealous of you touring Greece right now




No kidding, right?



Kobold Stew said:


> Hey everyone, I'll respond here before in the IC thread. I am currently helping lead a study tour of Greece, and while i can read and post, I can't guarantee a response more than once a day, and I am  not going to impose a view since we're still trying to get a feel of each others' playstyles. I'll be more able to engage in 2 weeks. In the meantime, I'll continue to offer views, but I'm  not going to argue for them -- they make sense or they don't, and I weill follow the group. I am sorry this wasn't clear earlier.




I think it makes perfect sense that the group, all being very powerful individuals with no established bonds between them, is having a little trouble gelling as a team. Like you say, we're all getting used to working together as well.

 I think I mentioned it before, Exploration Pillar is actually a little tricky in PBP. Generally easies (easy is not always best, I'll grant) if everyone is easy-going about what the group does next. On the other hand, too much "whatever everyone else wants" can be just as problematic as too much rigidity. I'm sure we'll find a way forward. We probably just need a few more in-character (or out, either way) posts and then we'll just go with whatever is decided. 

I'll try to be patient myself. I'm eager to move forward, and personally, I don't care where you go! It's all interesting to me!


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 11, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> Thanks for that heads up , I was going to wait for your response, since the Colonel makes fpr a natural leader but knowing that real life is busy alleviates that.
> And damn jealous of you touring greece right now



Thanks. TBH it's pretty great. (Ferry to Naxos tonight, after Brauron and Thorikos.)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 11, 2022)

Man, I wish I was in Greece!

Okay, this is getting surreal with coyotecode. I know it's a small sample size and all. But it's going to bite me in the behind at the worst time. 

Like the Seinfeld Even Steven episode. Karma must be repaid.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Man, I wish I was in Greece!
> 
> Okay, this is getting surreal with coyotecode. I know it's a small sample size and all. But it's going to bite me in the behind at the worst time.
> 
> Like the Seinfeld Even Steven episode. Karma must be repaid.




Did you crit AGAIN on a "less"-important roll? Pffaw!

I have one question for you: Which chimney are we now talking about? There's been several talked about over time. I think it'll be #1 here, but I gotta ask to be sure:

1) One of the two 'kitchen' chimneys (pick north or south)
2) Central "smoke-hole"
3) Original "smoke-less" chimney (this is dangerously in sight of the Watchtower)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 11, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Did you crit AGAIN on a "less"-important roll? Pffaw!
> 
> I have one question for you: Which chimney are we now talking about? There's been several talked about over time. I think it'll be #1 here, but I gotta ask to be sure:
> 
> ...




Yes. 

(#1. Whichever is closest.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

Earlier I said that I would be using "group" stealth checks, rather than individual. Now, this is true when you're travelling as a group. When you're doing a task that breaks you up into individuals, (in particular when there's obstacles (some of which, though not necessarily designed for that purpose, could be seen as "traps"), well then, each PC will stand on their own.

Besides, I need to be able to take advantage of 1's when they're rolled (when I can!)


----------



## TerraDave (May 12, 2022)

So, did our bard stump the DM?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> So, did our bard stump the DM?




Nope, I was waiting on the last player who hasn't posted since Group 1 went down the chimney. @Shadowedeyes Valda. I'm trying not to move get too far ahead of my players. It's a juggling act.

Edit: I'll throw in a post to whet your apatite, or disappoint you, YMMV.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 12, 2022)

Sorry, posted now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> Sorry, posted now.



No worries!


----------



## Maxperson (May 12, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Man, I wish I was in Greece!



Isn't that you in the back to the left?


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 12, 2022)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

For hunger if hadar, my take is that foes within won’t know that they need to walk out, since they’re effectively blinded, and cannot see that things are good outside. There should be an element of disorientation, but that’s just me. I’m looking forward to see if it can be an effective spell (it’s competing against fireball for a spell known, so I hope it’s worth it!).
 Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> For hunger if hadar, my take is that foes within won’t know that they need to walk out, since they’re effectively blinded, and cannot see that things are good outside. There should be an element of disorientation, but that’s just me. I’m looking forward to see if it can be an effective spell (it’s competing against fireball for a spell known, so I hope it’s worth it!).
> Cheers,
> ...



I only partly agree. Not knowing that it is safe outside does not mean that you don't try to run when things start to eat you. I usually roll randomly, similar to the effects of the confuse spell, to see if they chose fight or flight (or cower in terror). It's quite a nasty spell when you RP monster psychology in your head like I do. Poor orcs.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

For those who haven't done PBP combat with me, I usually resolve it in chunks (othewise I find it too intimidating). So you may see me resolve parts of it (in any order I chose) in-between player's posts. I may also leave resolving earlier posts until later. Just wait until you see me post a GM-note that says "Begin Round X" before posting another turn. Don't get tricked by me resolving _your_ turn. Wait for the roller!


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 12, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I only partly agree. Not knowing that it is safe outside does not mean that you don't try to run when things start to eat you. I usually roll randomly, similar to the effects of the confuse spell, to see if they chose fight or flight (or cower in terror). It's quite a nasty spell when you RP monster psychology in your head like I do. Poor orcs.



I completely agree. My point is more that they don’t know in which direction to head, and it’s difficult terrain, and their blind. It’s not as if they know which way is “out” or that running in a strait line is the best thing to do.
 Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

I still have a little work to do before I can roll the round in Group2. Gives @Kobold Stew a chance to take an action. It's the one good thing about falling - he doesn't need to use his action to finish the climb!

I have a question for @JustinCase : Is your intention to remain invisible while you cast spells through your familiar? If so, it's not something I've seen done before. I would have assumed that you'd lose invisibility (not greater) as soon as you cast, regardless of if your familiar is the source. Is there a case for it?


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 12, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I still have a little work to do before I can roll the round in Group2. Gives @Kobold Stew a chance to take an action. It's the one good thing about falling - he doesn't need to use his action to finish the climb!
> 
> I have a question for @JustinCase : Is your intention to remain invisible while you cast spells through your familiar? If so, it's not something I've seen done before. I would have assumed that you'd lose invisibility (not greater) as soon as you cast, regardless of if your familiar is the source. Is there a case for it?



Interesting! I didn’t know this was a thing (casting invisibly (level 2) through the familiar), and I was wondering why he did this. I’m curious to hear the rationale!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

In Find Familiar: "Finally, when *you cast a spell* with a range of touch, your familiar can deliver the spell as if it had cast the spell. Your familiar must be within 100 feet of you, and it must use its reaction to deliver the spell when you cast it."

And Invisibility: "The spell ends for a target that attacks or *casts a spell*".

I like it, but it seems clear that if you cast a spell, invisibility will end. (Also that you can only cast spells through a familiar with a range of touch). 

... Unless you have some special ability? (Or a different plan?)


----------



## Tonguez (May 13, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke  - so for each Combat round you will
1post a round starter first
2 then PC post actions
3   you resolve monsters/NPC
4 you post a new round starter?

Is that correct?

Do you mind if we post banter or do you want to keep it uncomplicated?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> @FitzTheRuke  - so for each Combat round you will
> 1post a round starter first
> 2 then PC post actions
> 3   you resolve monsters/NPC
> ...




You got it! You can post as many fluff comments as you like (within reason, don't go crazy!) 
Just try not to do any more *action*s until the roller announces a new round!
(Reactions are okay if triggers occur. Though you can also do them at the beginning of your next turn and we'll work 'em in!)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 13, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> You got it! You can post as many fluff comments as you like (within reason, don't go crazy!)




EXCELLENT! 

(I don’t think I’ve ever posted a comment that wasn’t fluff….)


----------



## JustinCase (May 13, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I still have a little work to do before I can roll the round in Group2. Gives @Kobold Stew a chance to take an action. It's the one good thing about falling - he doesn't need to use his action to finish the climb!
> 
> I have a question for @JustinCase : Is your intention to remain invisible while you cast spells through your familiar? If so, it's not something I've seen done before. I would have assumed that you'd lose invisibility (not greater) as soon as you cast, regardless of if your familiar is the source. Is there a case for it?






FitzTheRuke said:


> In Find Familiar: "Finally, when *you cast a spell* with a range of touch, your familiar can deliver the spell as if it had cast the spell. Your familiar must be within 100 feet of you, and it must use its reaction to deliver the spell when you cast it."
> 
> And Invisibility: "The spell ends for a target that attacks or *casts a spell*".
> 
> ...



Actually I wasn't planning on doing anything so complex, but it's a cool idea.

There are two options here, although I'm not sure both actually work:
1. Cast the touch spell _before _the invisibility spell, so that when the familiar delivers it (if it can hold it until its own turn, and I'm not sure it can) I will still be invisible.
2. Cast a touch spell while invisible. Sure, I will become visible, but the familiar (on the other side of the room) delivers the spell.
Edit: Obviously #1 is not applicable right now, because I'm already invisible. And to answer your question: No, I don't think there's a case for remaining invisible while casting, whether through myself or my familiar, unless it's under the effect of _greater _invisibility.

My idea, however, was to simply have an advantage because the orcs don't see me. Whether that means I scout ahead or just have advantage on my next (spell) attack roll, depends largely on the effectiveness of the other PCs.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

Let's have a quick discussion regarding the "reverse saving throw" - first of all, I only really intended for it to be used in situations where you're forcing saves every round (or nearly so) such as what I expected Kaligan to do with a regular push (I have a player in another game who has an ability like that, pretty much Strength save every round). I didn't mean for it to be used by everyone for everything that involves a save.

Secondly, I think even _I_ am finding it more trouble than it's worth. I wanted to do it to save me time, but I'm not sure that it _is_ saving me any time. So, maybe let's forget that I ever asked. Let's just do it the normal way, to save confusion for us all.

Time-wise, I haven't been finding that I'm having trouble keeping up at all, as you've probably noticed! (I was a little worried that two games would be too much for me, but it's been fine so far.)


----------



## Lidgar (May 19, 2022)

Fitz, just want to shout out what an awesome job you are doing DM'ing us all. Love your descriptions - very evocative. Having a blast, so big thanks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Fitz, just want to shout out what an awesome job you are doing DM'ing us all. Love your descriptions - very evocative. Having a blast, so big thanks.




Thanks! Makes it all worthwhile to hear.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 20, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Fitz, just want to shout out what an awesome job you are doing DM'ing us all. Love your descriptions - very evocative. Having a blast, so big thanks.



+1!


----------



## TerraDave (May 20, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Secondly, I think even _I_ am finding it more trouble than it's worth. I wanted to do it to save me time, but I'm not sure that it _is_ saving me any time. So, maybe let's forget that I ever asked. Let's just do it the normal way, to save confusion for us all.



Great. I didn't know why people were doing it, I guess I missed that post, and also found it confusing. 

I don't know if my character will actually make an attack role. So glad saves are OK.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 23, 2022)

At this time, I am impressed at how inept I have been using _piercer_ as a feat.

I mean, I know it's not a top shelf feat, but managing to reroll a 2 into a 1 on a d10? That's a new low for me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> At this time, I am impressed at how inept I have been using _piercer_ as a feat.
> 
> I mean, I know it's not a top shelf feat, but managing to reroll a 2 into a 1 on a d10? That's a new low for me.



Well, it's not like you're under-performing damage-wise, so we'll be okay.  

Thanks for catching my failure to update your status bar (that goes for all of you when you catch it. It's important info for me to know, but I'm apparently notoriously bad at it.)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 23, 2022)

Hey guys just a heads up for my group. I ended up going away for a long weekend. Will be back on Wednesday. @FitzTheRuke you can Jaeger my PC until I get back.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 26, 2022)

Are we waiting on something or someone in group 2?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Are we waiting on something or someone in group 2?



Apparently waiting on me to realize that everyone has posted! Weirdly, the last time I looked it was only the Colonel. I will start to resolve stuff ASAP. (Hopefully by the end of the day).


----------



## Tonguez (May 26, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Apparently waiting on me to realize that everyone has posted! Weirdly, the last time I looked it was only the Colonel. I will start to resolve stuff ASAP. (Hopefully by the end of the day).



Yeah, the site seems to have stopped sending notices - so I can understand why you may not have been updated. I have been getting fidgetty though,  so BIG Thank you to Snarf for giving you this nudge


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

I look at my "Watched Threads" list 20 or 30 times a day (that's probably not an exaggeration) but sometimes, when a given thread goes "stale" (no new posts) I forget that the LAST post was something that I was supposed to deal with. Literally any prompt, either here or in a simple IC comment in the IC thread (yell at the bad guy or something - it doesn't need to be directed at _me_) will wake me up and get me to start working on it again!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 28, 2022)

I've been thinking about both games, and some thoughts occurred to me about the adventure and it's design. If we don't mind a little meta-discussion (hopefully spoiler-free):

This is what I guess you'd call a "Location-Based" Adventure. There's room for all three pillars (I think all three are a _must_). Combat; Social Interaction; Exploration.

When it comes to combat, it seems that one of the main goals should be _containment_: Do everything you can to keep the battle contained to the smallest space you can. The more it breaks out, the more trouble you will have. This goes for noise, too: Thunderwave, Shatter, Knock, etc can cause as many problems as they solve. The _good news_ is that the walls are thick, and there's a lot of noise in other places too. That and the giants like to fight among themselves, so they're not about to come running just because they hear a tussle.

I hope I haven't over-shared, but if any of the above hasn't occurred to you yet, it ought to have occurred to your character, so I don't mind speaking about it.

Which brings us to another point: Hill Giants are DUMB. It should not have escaped your notice so far that they are not terribly hard to trick, and they're pretty vulnerable to psychic attacks. 

One last observation (I really should let YOU discuss it, and keep my mouth shut, but you might have noticed: I can't quite help myself). A weakness to 5e's one-hour short rest is that it is somewhat rare that you can find a safe place in an active location to get an hour's break. Most places safe enough for an hour, are often just as safe for eight, (where you can long rest). This adventure is ALSO about resource-management. You don't want to blow too many spell slots too quickly. Don't be that PC who wants to rest when the rest of the party can keep going.

I welcome your thoughts on the subject, if you have any. 
Also: How's your game so far? Having fun?


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2022)

YES. I think we (at least some of us) were playing along these lines. Now all hell is breaking loose, and we might have to fight to get out to get back in later.

EDIT: Even if it is revised, its still Gygax. Think, or die.


----------



## Tonguez (May 29, 2022)

I’m having lots of fun and while containment is certainly ideal, the risk of having a passing giant look through a door adds to the excitement (there are lots of doors!).
Great reminder though about tactical play and imbedding the social and exploration pillars too. Especially if it means we dont have to slaughter everything and might find some allies within …


----------



## Hriston (May 29, 2022)

It's going great Fitz! I really appreciate all the work you're putting into this.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 29, 2022)

I’m having tons of fun! Thanks!
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## Blue (May 29, 2022)

I'm having a great time!  And am thankful that the rest of the players seem to be good with giving space for deceptions, charms, and the like.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2022)

Blue said:


> I'm having a great time!  And am thankful that the rest of the players seem to be good with giving space for deceptions, charms, and the like.




Yeah, it's a juggling act with Eoghan. We don't want to let him become a one-man show, but his abilities (and his nature) are very useful here.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 7, 2022)

At this point you all have probably noticed that I like to leave the dead on the map. This is because I don't like the way that corpses get forgotten as if the monster "disappears" after it dies. Seems very video-gamey in a way I don't like (which, funny enough, is not a criticism I agree with when directed at 4e's power-mechanic - there are other criticisms of that edition that I _do_ agree with, but that's not something I want to get into here.)

On the other hand, it does tend to make the maps a bit cluttered, AND can feel a bit gruesome. I try to balance both things, so they don't get too extreme. As the identity of a given corpse becomes less important, I'll eventually erase it (but leave my skull-maker). This is, of course, assuming we are still on the same map. Otherwise it doesn't matter.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jun 7, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> At this point you all have probably noticed that I like to leave the dead on the map. This is because I don't like the way that corpses get forgotten as if the monster "disappears" after it dies. Seems very video-gamey in a way I don't like (which, funny enough, is not a criticism I agree with when directed at 4e's power-mechanic - there are other criticisms of that edition that I _do_ agree with, but that's not something I want to get into here.)
> 
> On the other hand, it does tend to make the maps a bit cluttered, AND can feel a bit gruesome. I try to balance both things, so they don't get too extreme. As the identity of a given corpse becomes less important, I'll eventually erase it (but leave my skull-maker). This is, of course, assuming we are still on the same map. Otherwise it doesn't matter.




I like the corpses.

It's even better than notches on the belt. 

Questgiver: So, what did you find out?

Doc: Well, the steading is a cemetery now.

Questgiver: Um, and who is behind these attacks? Did you investigate?

Doc: Reckon you got someone that speaks with the dead?


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 7, 2022)

For Group 2: Has Doc told any of the giants that he's their huckleberry yet?


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2022)

Folks, if you're not going to be around can you let us know?  In Group 1 we've completed one and a half rounds since June 2nd.  Fully understand not everyone will check every day, but this seems a bit slow.


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 10, 2022)

Maybe the survivors of Group 1 can join Group 2. Wait, was this Snarf's evil plan all along?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 10, 2022)

Blue said:


> Folks, if you're not going to be around can you let us know?  In Group 1 we've completed one and a half rounds since June 2nd.  Fully understand not everyone will check every day, but this seems a bit slow.




I'll push us forward by starting a new G1 encounter (we had a moment or two to breathe).


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 10, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'll push us forward by starting a new G1 encounter (we had a moment or two to breathe).



Appreciate you doing that Fitz. I'm hopeful that Hriston and Shadowedeyes show up soon, but totally get the nature of PBP and Real Life(TM).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 10, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Appreciate you doing that Fitz. I'm hopeful that Hriston and Shadowedeyes show up soon, but totally get the nature of PBP and Real Life(TM).




Yeah. That's true. The last two rounds have had no clear goals, too, so I can see them being a bit hard to decide what you want to do. (Which can and should make them go faster, because there's always the option of just waiting (probably with a dodge or something) but most players want to make sure they take 100% of their turn, 110% if they can get away with it!)

It's strange how things can bog-down when there's not much to do, but it does, especially in PBP. I want to make sure that everyone gets a chance to participate, but sometimes I just gotta push things along. I probably should have done that a bit quicker here.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 10, 2022)

Sorry about the lack of posting. Things got a bit hectic and I forgot to check the threads. I will definitely try to catch up and post after I get off work later tonight.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jun 10, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Maybe the survivors of Group 1 can join Group 2. Wait, was this Snarf's evil plan all along?


----------



## Hriston (Jun 10, 2022)

Blue said:


> Folks, if you're not going to be around can you let us know?  In Group 1 we've completed one and a half rounds since June 2nd.  Fully understand not everyone will check every day, but this seems a bit slow.



It's been difficult for me to post this week due to unforeseen circumstances. Apologies.

I'll have something up soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 11, 2022)

Hriston said:


> It's been difficult for me to post this week due to unforeseen circumstances. Apologies.
> 
> I'll have something up soon.





Shadowedeyes said:


> Sorry about the lack of posting. Things got a bit hectic and I forgot to check the threads. I will definitely try to catch up and post after I get off work later tonight.



As long as you're still with us, I'm happy!


----------



## Blue (Jun 11, 2022)

Hriston said:


> It's been difficult for me to post this week due to unforeseen circumstances. Apologies.
> 
> I'll have something up soon.



All good, hope you and yours are okay.


----------



## Blue (Jun 16, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke You didn't mention any house rules, but I almost posted an action with a one without realizing it because I'm so used to it.  So I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  Do you use the "drinking a potion is a bonus action" house rule?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue said:


> @FitzTheRuke You didn't mention any house rules, but I almost posted an action with a one without realizing it because I'm so used to it.  So I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  Do you use the "drinking a potion is a bonus action" house rule?



No. I generally avoid house rules (or even optional rules) because I play with so many people. It would be hard to expect them to remember any. (Obviously I break that with PBP initiative, but that's out of necessity!)

And I modify monsters, but I don't see that as a house rule - this adventure tells you to do it!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 17, 2022)

Hey! What's the expected outcome with the intimidation attempt? Are we going to try to hold lour position and let them come to us? Do we have a plan?

The colonel can offer some (loud) battlefield control, but that will draw others from the various buildings (and possibly form the courtyard we just left). Are we going to close the door so we aren't attacked from the back? 

Let's make some general plans, so we know we're on the same page.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2022)

Yes, the plan whispered in the courtyard would likely have included more than just "how will we open the door"?


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 17, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> Hey! What's the expected outcome with the intimidation attempt? Are we going to try to hold lour position and let them come to us? Do we have a plan?
> 
> The colonel can offer some (loud) battlefield control, but that will draw others from the various buildings (and possibly form the courtyard we just left). Are we going to close the door so we aren't attacked from the back?
> 
> Let's make some general plans, so we know we're on the same page.




Yes we’re going to close the door!  not sure what Duvraels plan after the intimidation (Im ready to coup de grace the giants)  - I assumed the room was dark and silent (plus Pass without Trace is still active for stealth checks)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 17, 2022)

If we had an AOE attack (fireball) we could hit at least six in a surprise round with not half-damage possibilities. 

Killing the guard while silence is up seems (to me) obvious (though the colonel would likely attract attention with lightning hands). I suspect Doc's shots in the silence would be very effective.

Once we no longer need the silence and we are past a surprise round, the colonel can conjure a storm cloud that will hover 10' off the ground: lightning damage,, and possibly some obscuring for anyone that tall (= giants!?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> Yes we’re going to close the door!  not sure what Duvraels plan after the intimidation (Im ready to coup de grace the giants)  - I assumed the room was dark and silent (plus Pass without Trace is still active for stealth checks)



Well, it's dark-ish (I don't want the hassle of placing light sources, but basically we have dim light from about four sources and darkness in the spaces in-between). It's only silent around the entry door - the room is too big! PWoT is good as long as you're not seen.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 19, 2022)

I should get to updating both games today or tomorrow if you're waiting. It was a busy week.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 20, 2022)

Sorry, being online only a few times this last week made it hard to formulate a plan with the intimidate.



Kobold Stew said:


> Hey! What's the expected outcome with the intimidation attempt? Are we going to try to hold lour position and let them come to us? Do we have a plan?





Tonguez said:


> Yes we’re going to close the door!  not sure what Duvraels plan after the intimidation (Im ready to coup de grace the giants)



Basically I figured it would be nice not to just kill everyone, but find another way of getting through. Scaring off opponents, making allies here and there. 

Of course, now that we've woken up a dorm full of angry giants, that plan seems to have failed. So out come the fireballs.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 20, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Sorry, being online only a few times this last week made it hard to formulate a plan with the intimidate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, after the whole Orc slaughter in the kitchens and now this it does seem to that Stealth and Strategy isnt a strong point for the group . Maybe if we survive the current room we should pause and discuss an actual plan…


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2022)

If it makes you feel any better, it happened with both groups!


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 20, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it happened with both groups!



That's good to know.  I've been avoiding looking at the other thread so as not to get any spoilers. 

P.S. @Tonguez  Since when do adventurers plan!?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2022)

*Silvery Barbs* is a bad fit for PBP. Most abilities that can potentially undo things that have already happened are bad fits for PBP. (Quite a few reactions are like that, but most reactions, IME aren't a big deal and can just be added in after the fact). It's not a big deal - I'll put up with Silvery Barbs, of course, but you'll probably have to constantly remind me about it. It's not the kind of thing that I'm good at remembering. 

Heck, I play rogues IRL and I have a tendency to forget Uncanny Dodge in PBP, too! (At least in that case it's just a quick adjustment of a rogue's HP that doesn't matter except in situations that would drop the rogue.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

I put Donnell in the RG if @Kobold Stew you want to run his turns without me, otherwise I'll do it.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jun 28, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke 

Hola! Currently in an airport waiting for a very long flight state-side. Should be back to regular posting on Thursday or so. Thank you for taking care of Doc for me.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 28, 2022)

Also in an airport, also coming home.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

I hope you both had a good safe trip!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 30, 2022)

Things might move a little slower in my games this week than normal. My primary employee (store manager) has come down with Covid (I'm sure he'll be okay), so I gotta cover his shifts on top of my own. Here's hoping none of the rest of us get it (I only have 6 employees, and 3 of them are in my household, including myself) or we're gonna be even more short staffed than usual!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm sorry. I hope everyone recovers quickly.


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 30, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Things might move a little slower in my games this week than normal. My primary employee (store manager) has come down with Covid (I'm sure he'll be okay), so I gotta cover his shifts on top of my own. Here's hoping none of the rest of us get it (I only have 6 employees, and 3 of them are in my household, including myself) or we're gonna be even more short staffed than usual!



This the guy who covered for you when you got it? 

Hope you all stay safe and healthy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 30, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> This the guy who covered for you when you got it?



He did!



Maxperson said:


> Hope you all stay safe and healthy.



Thanks! You too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 3, 2022)

Okay, here goes. I've got some time today to work on these games! Bear with me... I'm going to have to split it up into a few posts to keep myself sane. Wait for the round-roller. We'll get there! Things should pick up pace a little again after this (at least on my end).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 4, 2022)

Funny trivia for you: I was looking for the name of Chief Nosnra's wife, and I noticed that it was different in the TFtYP version and the 4e Dungeon Mag version. I looked it up and found a third name! Here's how it breaks down:

*Solka *in the original GD1-3 Against the Giants; *Morzul *in the 4e Dungeon Magazine remake; & *Grutha* in the 5e Yawning Portal update.

Now, I'm inclined to assume that this means that he has _three wives_ and that any of the three can be at the steading or out on raids (or doing other things) depending on when you're there. So, if you take a long rest, there's a random possibility that a wife might show up (along with whatever other possibilities of changes as time passes).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 4, 2022)

Okay, I managed to roll rounds in both games in one go each. Sorry about the wait, gang. I know these fights are rather long-winded too. Both groups managed to cascade encounters a bit (it's easy enough to do if you're not _really_ careful)!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 4, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Both groups managed to cascade encounters a bit (it's easy enough to do if you're not _really_ careful)!




_The avalanche has begun; it is too late for the pebbles to vote._


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey folks,

Heads up: I'm moving from Canada to the USA for work, and with 3 kids, my life is hectic to say the least. If you find I'm holding up the round, please assume Gimlak will mind spike and telekinetically shove by default. I'm still loving this game, and will follow it closely, but I may not be able to post on a daily basis for the next couple of weeks. Sorry about the inconvenience, and I'll do my best to keep up.

@FitzTheRuke, this also applies to the Candlekeep game. Please don't hesitate to call me out if you really need to post.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 6, 2022)

I hope the move goes smoothly for you and your family. That's a huge step.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 6, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> I hope the move goes smoothly for you and your family. That's a huge step.



Thanks man! I appreciate it!
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 6, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Heads up: I'm moving from Canada to the USA for work, and with 3 kids, my life is hectic to say the least. If you find I'm holding up the round, please assume Gimlak will mind spike and telekinetically shove by default. I'm still loving this game, and will follow it closely, but I may not be able to post on a daily basis for the next couple of weeks. Sorry about the inconvenience, and I'll do my best to keep up.
> 
> ...



Best wishes for the move, I spent a month moving 20 km, you moving an entire country with 3 kids is epic!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 18, 2022)

@Steve Gorak hope the move is going well! If you can post in the thread, please do.  

@Maxperson - we are waiting for you in the Thread. .... no pressure. HA! Total pressure.


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 18, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> @Steve Gorak hope the move is going well! If you can post in the thread, please do.
> 
> @Maxperson - we are waiting for you in the Thread. .... no pressure. HA! Total pressure.











*OOC:*


 Fun fact! Sat down to post 3 times in the last 2 days and been distracted by life, kids and ADHD! Post forthcoming.  Thanks for the tag!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Fun fact! Sat down to post 3 times in the last 2 days and been distracted by life, kids and ADHD! Post forthcoming.  Thanks for the tag!



I do that ALL the time! (With the same three reasons!) LoL.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 18, 2022)

Just a heads up I am going camping with my son on Wednesday through the weekend.  I will have minimal internet access while there.  If you need to have Quinn do something feel free.

Just in case Quinn will cast Pass Without Trace before we move back to the steading.  I will also transform into an owl to scout the area when we arrive.  If Tenibor does not cast Telepathic Bond again I will create an eerie token and hand it to someone so I can relay what I see while scouting.


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 18, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I do that ALL the time! (With the same three reasons!) LoL.



My 8 year old has it as well, which makes him all the more distracting.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

Okay, I took Gimlak's turn to help Steve out (probably still busy with the move). So I finally got Group 2's round rolled. Double-check my notes if you have a sec. I was a little rushed and may have missed some updates for your character (or the damage dealt).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 23, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, I took Gimlak's turn to help Steve out (probably still busy with the move). So I finally got Group 2's round rolled. Double-check my notes if you have a sec. I was a little rushed and may have missed some updates for your character (or the damage dealt).



Thanks.

 FYI, my job was cut as I was moving. This happened a few days ago. I’m now jobless, but fortunately haven’t sold my family home and was able to get out of the purchase of the new one. This is a fresh wound, and my head isn’t straight. Sorry for the soap opera. I’ll need a week or two to get over my anger and everything else going through my head. Ill come back soon. I really enjoy this game, but my head isn’t straight. Thanks for understanding.

SG


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 23, 2022)

What a terrible situation -- I'm pleased you aren't homeless, but this sounds horrific. Take care. Be well. We hope to see you soon.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 24, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> What a terrible situation -- I'm pleased you aren't homeless, but this sounds horrific. Take care. Be well. We hope to see you soon.



Thank you


----------



## Blue (Jul 24, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> FYI, my job was cut as I was moving. This happened a few days ago. I’m now jobless, but fortunately haven’t sold my family home and was able to get out of the purchase of the new one.



Oh man, that really sucks.  I'm glad you were able to back out of the house purchase/sale.

Best of luck in finding a new job!  Not the uncertainty I'd want right now, especially with kids.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 24, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Thanks.
> 
> FYI, my job was cut as I was moving. This happened a few days ago. I’m now jobless, but fortunately haven’t sold my family home and was able to get out of the purchase of the new one. This is a fresh wound, and my head isn’t straight. Sorry for the soap opera. I’ll need a week or two to get over my anger and everything else going through my head. Ill come back soon. I really enjoy this game, but my head isn’t straight. Thanks for understanding.
> 
> SG



That sure sounds rough. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 24, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Thanks.
> 
> FYI, my job was cut as I was moving. This happened a few days ago. I’m now jobless, but fortunately haven’t sold my family home and was able to get out of the purchase of the new one. This is a fresh wound, and my head isn’t straight. Sorry for the soap opera. I’ll need a week or two to get over my anger and everything else going through my head. Ill come back soon. I really enjoy this game, but my head isn’t straight. Thanks for understanding.
> 
> SG



Yeah, take care. Hopefully things go well and improve for you and your family


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 25, 2022)

That's rough! Take care.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 25, 2022)

@Steve Gorak 

My sincerest condolences. I thought about posting this before to you, then chose not to ... because I realize that even if I could time travel and go back in time to tell myself that things would work out or do things differently, I'd probably just mug myself for beer money.

That said, as much as this sucks (and it does), you also might have dodged a bullet. I once left a job for another job ... ignoring certain warning signs. And my offer was rescinded after I had broken my old lease and entered into a new lease in a new state ... and no longer had a job. It was terrible. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. That said, I am so glad it happened then. Because any company that would entice you to move and then yank the rug away isn't a long-term solution. IMO. So eff 'em. And take care of yourself and your family. 

(It looks like @Maxperson is the only person left to go this round in our PbP ... assume @FitzTheRuke is playing for you for the time being.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 26, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> @Steve Gorak
> 
> My sincerest condolences. I thought about posting this before to you, then chose not to ... because I realize that even if I could time travel and go back in time to tell myself that things would work out or do things differently, I'd probably just mug myself for beer money.
> 
> ...



You’re absolutely right. It’s actually a blessing that things happened the way they did. I just need to lick my wounds and move on.

Thank you all for the kind words!
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 30, 2022)

Group 2 - just so you know, I am working on rolling the round! (In fact, I spent an hour on it on Wednesday but I didn't finish!) Since then, I have had two teenagers down with the flu (luckily for us, my wife and I have our flu shots! Our kids are a _mess_).

I will get to it ASAP. Promise!

In the meantime, I have a question for @Steve Gorak - did Gimlak lose concentration on Tasha's when hit by the bed? (19 damage). 

That'll help speed me up a little.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 30, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Group 2 - just so you know, I am working on rolling the round! (In fact, I spent an hour on it on Wednesday but I didn't finish!) Since then, I have had two teenagers down with the flu (luckily for us, my wife and I have our flu shots! Our kids are a _mess_).
> 
> I will get to it ASAP. Promise!
> 
> ...



Dc 10 con save: 14 success! So Gimlak maintains concentration!

Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh dear god. 

I just went to finish my post in G2 and the hour I spent on it on Wednesday is gone. I foolishly left an unfinished post (I should have copied it over to some other program when I didn't get it finished enough to post it before heading to work). But it's usually THERE when I go back to it. I guess my laptop rebooted or something. It's gone.

Well, at least I will do one thing that I should have done in the first place: I will split it up into shorter posts so that I can get through it. When I do that, I work quicker. Every once in awhile I try to resolve everything in a single post, and it's a MISTAKE. There's too many moving parts, and I get confused and intimidated.

So bear with me while I resolve it in bits. Hopefully I can finish it today. Too bad I have to reinvent a bunch of it. I guess I can at least look up my rolls on coyote...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 30, 2022)

Fwhew! Worked that out. Please audit me for mistakes, in particular in HPs and spell-slots.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 30, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Fwhew! Worked that out. Please audit me for mistakes, in particular in HPs and spell-slots.



Gimlak psionically cast synaptic static, so he used spell points. He should still have his 5th level spell slot, but be at 8 spell points if I am not mistaken.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 1, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Gimlak psionically cast synaptic static, so he used spell points. He should still have his 5th level spell slot, but be at 8 spell points if I am not mistaken.
> Cheers,
> 
> Sg



8? I'm not sure how it would be that high. It was at 7. You cast a 5th level spell and then blew a 4th for points. I'm not really sure how that works, but I can't imagine how it would be higher than it was.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 1, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> 8? I'm not sure how it would be that high. It was at 7. You cast a 5th level spell and then blew a 4th for points. I'm not really sure how that works, but I can't imagine how it would be higher than it was.



You’re right. For some reason I thought I started up higher.  Sorry about that!
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 1, 2022)

So this is a post for the Good Gamers of Group 2-

While I am quite positive that my character would be fine killin' 'em all and letting his patron sort 'em out, I am reasonably certain that at some point we might need to question someone, if only to find the location of more enemies that need a-killin'.

Something to consider. On the other hand, I do appreciate that we have decided to go old school in all senses of the term.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 1, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> So this is a post for the Good Gamers of Group 2-
> 
> While I am quite positive that my character would be fine killin' 'em all and letting his patron sort 'em out, I am reasonably certain that at some point we might need to question someone, if only to find the location of more enemies that need a-killin'.
> 
> Something to consider. On the other hand, I do appreciate that we have decided to go old school in all senses of the term.



We have a couple of laughiing youths that we can use at the end ;-)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Aug 3, 2022)

Just as a head's up, I'm going to be on a vacation starting tomorrow, and will have limited to no access to posting during. I should be back sometime Sunday. Until then just assume Valda will attack enemies that move towards her, and she'll try to block access to the door that I moved towards in my last post.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 3, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> So this is a post for the Good Gamers of Group 2-
> 
> While I am quite positive that my character would be fine killin' 'em all and letting his patron sort 'em out, I am reasonably certain that at some point we might need to question someone, if only to find the location of more enemies that need a-killin'.
> 
> Something to consider. On the other hand, I do appreciate that we have decided to go old school in all senses of the term.






Steve Gorak said:


> We have a couple of laughiing youths that we can use at the end ;-)
> Cheers,
> 
> SG



I agree we should be questioning someone eventually, and that young giant could be that someone. 

Pretty sure we'll eventually be beaten if we only keep fighting. Plus, Duvrael is out of his most powerful spell slots.


----------



## Blue (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm going to be traveling for work for a week+.  I'll still be online daily but it will be via my phone which doesn't make it the easiest to do rolls.  If it's okay I'll just leave what the rolls should be for @FitzTheRuke .  So "Vicious Mockery for 2d4" instead of "Vicious Mockery for 5".


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm back! I actually got back yesterday night but was pretty exhausted. I'll catch up and post today sometime.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 12, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke we posted in group 2 right on top of one another, so I'm not sure if you saw my post or not.


----------



## Blue (Aug 14, 2022)

Back from Denmark.  Between the workshop and the six hour time zone difference (US east coast) I didn't actually get to post while gone.  My apologies about that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 16, 2022)

*Group One:* Let's not forget, in D&D you can try multiple approaches to problems. 

For example, you could 



Spoiler: DM advice



Try demanding an audience with the chief. I mean, he'll be mighty hostile what with all the murder you've pulled off so far. But, then again, that murder proves that you're no joke.



Worse result: You're probably not worse off than just 



Spoiler: S.O.P.



busting in there and bashing heads.


----------



## Blue (Aug 16, 2022)

*Group One:*  I guess the two questions are what do we hope to accomplish and how are we to get into a fight?

I'm down to just a few spells, but they are my most powerful ones and Concentration so they will affect a whole combat.  Plus still 3 bardic inspirations and various minor bits.  I could do one big fight, or 2-3 moderate ones.

But if the feel is that we can't take a big fight, then we probably can't.  So it seems we need to investigate for more information, and hopefully accomplish some personal quests along the way.

I am _willing_ to go for the main hall if we do it right now.  But seeing how people are low on spells I will not _push_ for it any more.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 16, 2022)

*Group Two*
I came here to kick giant ass and chew bubblegum.

....and I'm all out of bubblegum. 

Now, let's saddle up and skedaddle.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 16, 2022)

*Group One:* I am down about half my spells.  I'm game to try I should be able to heal if needed but that will eat into my offensive capabilities.  I don't know what our other options are.  We either need to go for the hall or back out and rest.  I don't think sneaking around will gain us much.  We are just going to end up in another slow pull of the entire fort which we cannot handle.

I think we are all pretty good health wise at the moment.  We could try to demand an audience as Fitz suggests.  It could buy us some time but not sure what it will accomplish.  The worst outcome is we end up in a fight.


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 16, 2022)

*Group One: *I see three options:

1. We head to the room with the stairs down. There's at least one giant in there. Sounds like it might be a barracks, so unlikely we'll find more information there. Going downstairs seems risky with all the giants coming back soon - and then we're stuck (unless we find a different way out).

2. Try to bluff the Chief. Agree with VLAD that while we might get some additional info, it will likely go south soon. If anything, the smarter stone giant will likely figure things out pretty quick.

3. Surprise attack on the Great Hall. 

I think we should go with option #3 assuming the wizard has a few spells left as well. @TerraDave, you're call there, but sounds like the Bard and Druid are ready to go in. This might be our best opportunity to take down the chief while the other giants are out - which would be a huge blow to the whole steading.


----------



## Blue (Aug 16, 2022)

BTW, one of my remaining spells is my only level 5 - and it's Animate Object.  So as long as I can maintain concentration (1 min max) Eoghan will actually be contributing significant damage which I haven't been yet.  I also have two level 4 slots, which can be charm monsters, polymorphs, or upcasts of lower level.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 16, 2022)

I have some decent spells left as well. I have heat metal which can mess with the chief or the armored giant I also have 2 level 4 left with wall of fire prepped so I can do some decent control of needed. I think we can take them it will just be a tough fight.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 20, 2022)

Blue said:


> Back from Denmark.  Between the workshop and the six hour time zone difference (US east coast) I didn't actually get to post while gone.  My apologies about that.



I loved Demmark. I hope you got to eat tons of salmon!
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 22, 2022)

1D&D is a plot by Hasbro to get people talking about D&D instead of playing D&D.

Or Tiktokking. Toktikking? I checked out back when Sea Shanties were a thing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2022)

A little side-discussion:

It occurs to me that Wall of Fire doesn't quite do what one might expect of it. Or at least, not fully. There's a tremendous urge to drop it directly ON a group of bad guys. But if you do, it's not much of a "wall" - because the sensible way to run out of it would be _towards_ the *cool side. *

(One might question how a target could tell which side is which, but I would say that if you draw a 1-ft. thick line of fire through a person, and one side is deadly hot for ten ft. out, and the other side is _totally safe_, they are far more likely to flee to the cool side than they are to the hot side.)

And yet, all casters will intend to keep the cool side as "our side" and the hot side as "their side". 

But if you want to keep the bad guys _away_ from something, you'd need to put the wall _between_ the bad guys and the thing (so they'd have to enter the hot part to get at it, which very few sane individuals would do). If you drop it _on_ them, they're likely to run to the "wrong" side. 

But who wants to give up on that sweet initial damage? It's a conundrum.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2022)

Group 2: sorry for the delay; just missed that the thread had activity. Did anyone take the shield we found? (After the current exchange) the Colonel might use it if no one else does.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> Group 2: sorry for the delay; just missed that the thread had activity. Did anyone take the shield we found? (After the current exchange) the Colonel might use it if no one else does.



Haw. I don't remember the shield. What shield are we talking about?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2022)

IC 435.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> IC 435.



Ah yes. The dwarven shield +1.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 24, 2022)

During in the evening, Gimlak expressed that even though it is a dwarven shield stolen by the giants, as a prince of the dwarves, he wants the Colonel to have it and use it to help save his brethren. If they live through the rescue, Gimlak says the Colonel may keep it until he no longer needs it, but asks that he return it one day to the Dwarves. And Gimlak guarantees that the Colonel won't regret the feast and celebration when he returns it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2022)

Been busy devouring the latest playtest packet (as I assume at least some of you have been, too). I'll get the games going today, I hope! Thanks for waiting!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 16, 2022)

I go through phases of having plenty of time to post and with very little time to post. After many years, I think I've figured out what the big difference is. Obviously stuff at work makes a difference, but as I own a comic and game store, I can sometimes make time at work, so it's only a minor factor. Although a good TV show can cause me to have less screen time for posting, or travel can leave me without wifi (increasingly rare, both in that I haven't gone anywhere lately AND everywhere now has wifi) - that's not quite it either.

No... the big difference is whether my wife is working or not. When she's working, I have plenty of time to do whatever I want - which is run my games here! But when she's off work (like she has been lately) I can make a small commentary post or two (like this one) but to find time to roll a round or post the next big story beat? THAT is difficult!

I'll keep plugging away, though! (And maybe she'll pick up more shifts soon...)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 16, 2022)

No worries as far as I am concerned! I juste started a new job, so I’m plenty busy!
Enjoy the time with your wife!
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2022)

Please read my short essay on Playing By Post


----------



## Blue (Nov 20, 2022)

*Group One*, you around?  This round started Wednesday and there's only one post so far.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 2, 2022)

Trying to get caught up on my games. Bear with me. I've got a few new rules for myself that should get me moving a little quicker. We'll see. 

I've just gotta stop reading arguments about 1D&D and get down to writing!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 9, 2022)

*GROUP TWO, ASSEMBLE!*

It looks like we are waiting on:
@Maxperson 
@JustinCase 
@Tonguez 

@FitzTheRuke  Think that's everyone that needs to go this round.


----------



## Maxperson (Dec 9, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> *GROUP TWO, ASSEMBLE!*
> 
> It looks like we are waiting on:
> @Maxperson
> ...



Thanks for the heads up!

I get so lost with that thread, because I never get notifications that people are posting or emails, despite asking for notifications and "watching" the thread.  It doesn't help that my ADHD medication is under a severe shortage and won't be back in stock until some time next year, so my focus and memory are really suffering right now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks for waiting on me, I've had a busy time lately. 

I managed to roll the round in *Group 2 *tonight, though I have a bit of auditing needed for @Tonguez to do, both attack and damage-wise. I'll try to roll *Group 1* tomorrow. I think I still need @TerraDave's turn?

Still hoping that @JustinCase will return!


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 12, 2022)

I am having various issues doing a normal post at the moment. Tenibor will toll the dead on the remaining hill giant


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 12, 2022)

Hey @FitzTheRuke, can you pls make a note IC about what the star spawn is seeing? I didn’t want to add an already busy thread ic, but this is an important topic (Gimlak is using his concentration on it, so it better add value! ;-)
Thanks and cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 12, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke, can you pls make a note IC about what the star spawn is seeing? I didn’t want to add an already busy thread ic, but this is an important topic (Gimlak is using his concentration on it, so it better add value! ;-)
> Thanks and cheers,
> 
> Sg




Ah, yes! The star spawn. Sure thing. I'll get on that.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 13, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke

Posted my action. If there is another update by Friday, I'll post again. Otherwise, I am unlikely to be able to make a substantive post until January 4, 2023_._ Please feel free to control Doc in the meantime (he's using the Hexblade's Curse, and not Hex, on the Galeb Duhr).

This also goes for Phlox and the Spelljammer thread, if that starts moving.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 14, 2022)

Fyi, definitely still here, just waiting for info on the star spawn before I post Gimlak’s actions


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas (or holiday of your choice), gang! As always, thanks for playing. We will keep on moving along soon!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 25, 2022)

Ditto! Thanks and cheers!

SG


----------



## Lidgar (Dec 26, 2022)

Right back at you! Hope you had a nice Christmas.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 27, 2022)

Happy holidays! As a special gift, I have returned. 

But seriously, so sorry for my two-month absence. I blame life, being ill, and general procrastination. And of course, the boogie.







FitzTheRuke said:


> Trying to get caught up on my games.



And now it's my turn to do so. 


FitzTheRuke said:


> Still hoping that @JustinCase will return!



Wish granted.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jan 4, 2023)

YO!

@Maxperson 
@JustinCase 

Not to single anyone out, but to single TWO PEOPLE OUT (see what I did there?) ... we are waiting for you. Now that I'm back from my extended sojourns, it's time to get this hootenanny back on track. I suggest approximately 63% more hoot, and 38% less nanny. Your values may differ, and that's okay! I'm comfortable with other people being wrong. 

Seriously, though. There are giants that need a killin' (and or a banishin'!). Let's do this!


----------



## TerraDave (Sunday at 3:48 AM)

For ours, I think we are waiting for the DM… though he may be distracted by other posts on this cite.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sunday at 6:18 PM)

LOL. Yes, it's true. In what little time I've had to be on this site over the holidays, I've only managed to post in other threads. I promise to get going again soon. I have a plan, which will involve resolving rounds in several shorter posts. I've found that not only can I fit that in between other life-things, but that I find it less intimidating than when I think, "Okay, I'm going to resolve the whole thing at once! But when will I find the time?"

So, wait for the "round-roller" before posting a new turn, but I promise to push things forward very soon. Hopefully even later today, if I can find time between the billion less interesting things that are on my schedule.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Yesterday at 6:44 AM)

Thank you everyone for your patience over the holidays. It really is my intention to move a heck of a lot faster than one-round in the better part of a month, but the holidays were quite busy for me, and on top of that, I was a bit intimidated by the idea of keeping up with my games, which further slowed things down. 

(Every now and then I have morale failure when it comes to the workload. I always have to remind myself that if I can just resolve ONE thing - be it a monster's turn, or a confirmation of a PC's turn, then I can keep things moving. Unfortunately I keep trying to resolve a whole round at once, which takes me quite some time, that I don't always have, so I leave it for "later" which doesn't come... anyway, I think I have it worked out for now.)


----------

